# Looking for a good resort in Tahoe



## Graphic Nature

gio28 said:


> Im trying to decide on a good ski resort to go to next time I go boarding at Tahoe. I went to Heavenly for 2 days and it was good, but the flat areas and how icy it gets got irritating after a while. I was thinking of trying either sierra, kirkwood, or homewood. Im looking for more beginner/intermediate runs for the rest of my family and it looks like kirkwood is more of an advanced mountain but it also gets the best snow and is a clear favorite. Sierra looks like it could be a good place and seems to have some really long cruisers and Homewood seems the same way (but a little smaller) and has a great view of the lake. If you guys could pick your favorite place in Tahoe, what would it be? thanks.


We went to Kirkwood last year....We spent the majority of the time getting lost..Long lines for the lifts, the one lift we did get on the lift that didn't have a line...It took us to "The Wall" there is NO easy way do that run! I didn't care much for Kirkwood, but that is mainly because I didn't know that mountain. We are going back to Tahoe the end of Feb. we are going back to Heavenly. I did hear that Sierra was supposed to be a good mountain, not as windy either.


----------



## Guest

yeah...i looked some more at Kirkwood and i found that people say it dosen't have good signage. It seems like a more advanced mountain, at least from the trail map.

heavenly is still a favorite for me because of the views, and it seemed to me that it got iced over as the day went on. I got there right when it opened and it was great, especially with an inch or 2 of new snow...but once the wind picked up I spent most of my time at the lower mountain. Its also freakin huge...in 2 days I managed to try 3 of the 4 base lodges and i never got bored. 

next time i go up i might try sierra or homewood...and possibly Boreal again if I stay for night skiing/boarding.


----------



## Guest

homewood is a great resort, especially if you are looking for more intermediate terrain. also, if the north shore is on your radar, check out sugarbowl.

alasdair


----------



## Guest

*Tahoe Resort Summary*

Sugar Bowl-crowded since its so close to I-80, but the most snow on the N. Side of the Mountain...good intermediate runs
Boreal-Smaller, mostly intermediate, but again, crowds early due to proximty to I-80
Northstar-Best intermediate-level family mountain in Tahoe...but most Expensive-majority of runs, intermediate and advanced are groomed. Mt. Rose is a cheaper and smaller, but is a good alternative on the North Shore.
Squaw Valley-Great Beginner to Intermediate section on the upper part of the mountain. More advanced riders will stick to the KT-22 and ridgeline to the East of the village or off the back to Granite Chief....the Sherwood Express as good intermediate groomed runs that are longer than the the mid and upper mountain area.
Alpine Meadows...good groomed intermediate terrain off the main express chairs and the Lakeview chair...advanced and experts will want to hike to the bowls...in my opinion, the best value (Costco has lift tickets for $55).
Homewood is a partner to Alpine Meadows, smaller, sees less traffic, which also makes it family friendly.

South Shore-I'd stay away from Heavenly...terrain is better suited to skiers than boarders. It press pumps up its stats more than actually be ridden...
Kirkwood...small beginner to intermeidate area, most of it feels like a patrolled out-of-bounds area...
Sierra at Tahoe....where boarders frustrated with Heavenly go...not big, but plenty of intermediate and snowboard friendly terrain.


----------



## Guest

deitman said:


> It press pumps up its stats more than actually be ridden...


what does that even mean?

are you saying that heavenly's press department lies about mountain statistics? if so, that is a pretty serious accusation. which statistics? care to back this up with any substantiation.

full disclosure - i work at heavenly. and i like it. do i think it's perfect? of course not. i totally respect the opinion of other people. if they want to believe that heavenly stinks, that's their right. to me

that said, i do see a lot of comments about how bad heavenly is which are based on misunderstandings and ignorance. a comment like "_terrain is better suited to skiers_" is based, in part at least, on a lack of knowledge.

alasdair


----------



## stoepstyle

alasdairm said:


> "_terrain is better suited to skiers_" is based, in part at least, on a lack of knowledge.
> 
> alasdair


Or skill :laugh:

Kirkwood has some great beginner terrain. But yes 70% of it is pretty much lift accessed off piste. At least 70% of the GOOD stuff. Be prepared to traverse to get to the good stuff


----------



## Guest

alasdairm said:


> what does that even mean?
> 
> that said, i do see a lot of comments about how bad heavenly is which are based on misunderstandings and ignorance. a comment like "_terrain is better suited to skiers_" is based, in part at least, on a lack of knowledge.
> 
> alasdair


Remember, this is a snowboarding forum, and the OP was looking for intermediate and family environment.

My knowledge is based on having been to Heavenly many times over the years...dating from the early-90s to recently.

The top to bottom vertical can only be achieved by accessing numerous roads (i.e. Milky Way Trail, Round-A-Bout, California Trail...heck even the Cat Track trail doesn't hide what it really is.)...hopscotching overlapping lifts without riding one of these roads doesn't get you up or around the mountain...not exactly snowboard friendly..
The total acerage includes areas like Mott & Killebrew Canyons, the area under Galaxy chair, Milky Way Bowl, Ski Ways Glades (which is where about 15% of Heavenly's acreage is buried)...all of which need a substantial amount of snow to be suited for snowboards as opposed to skis...not to mention Gunbarrel and the Face.

Does Heavenly lie? No...it accurately reports that within its permit area, it has a certain number of acres under permit and lists the top and bottom elevation of the area under permit. But that doesn't tell you what lies within the area....

Kind of like expecting powder bowls at Northstar, a lot of groomed runs off the top at Squaw, or all of the terrain within Alpine/Kirkwood to be lift accessible.
Yep, I'm biased...if I'm going to have to work to get to the runs, I'd rather hike off the top of the lift than hike to get to the bottom of the lift, or even between lifts.


----------



## Guest

^ it seems to me that you are singling out heavenly with criticism that applies to pretty much any other reasonably large and varied-terrain ski resort. just as i won't go in mott canyon until the conditions are appropriate, i can think of 5 places at kirkwood to which the same applies. does that mean kirkwood sucks too?


deitman said:


> My knowledge is based on having been to Heavenly many times over the years...dating from the early-90s to recently.


if heavenly sucks so much, why on earth would you keep going back. actions speak louder than words?


deitman said:


> Does Heavenly lie? No...it accurately reports that within its permit area, it has a certain number of acres under permit and lists the top and bottom elevation of the area under permit. But that doesn't tell you what lies within the area....


this is hilarious. i just visited the websites for 4 other major ski resorts in the tahoe area all of which report total acreage and vertical with nothing telling you "_what lies within the area_" beyond the trail map (which, of course, is openly available on the heavenly website like any other resort.

again, can you explain what "_It press pumps up its stats more than actually be ridden..._" means? it implies a serious accusation. if you won't back it up with some substantiation which goes beyond your personal dislike of the hill, the conclusion is pretty obvious.

alasdair


----------



## Miles_K

alasdairm said:


> what does that even mean?
> 
> full disclosure - i work at heavenly. and i like it. do i think it's perfect? of course not. i totally respect the opinion of other people. if they want to believe that heavenly stinks, that's their right. to me
> 
> that said, i do see a lot of comments about how bad heavenly is which are based on misunderstandings and ignorance. a comment like "_terrain is better suited to skiers_" is based, in part at least, on a lack of knowledge.
> 
> alasdair


Hey I just got back from Heavenly/Tahoe today, and I absolutely loved Heavenly even though the snow conditions were a bit rough. 
I just wanted to say thanks to you and the rest of the staff that make Heavenly a great place. Everybody there was super helpful and friendly.

The only thing I didn't like about heavenly was sometimes you had to take some pretty flat catwalks to get around the mountain. And some of the run merging areas and catwalks got pretty congested by people just kind of pow-wowing, and I know that isn't Heavenly's fault or anything but yeah. 
-----
Squaw Valley - I didn't like it at all. Some of the staff and a lot of the skiers kind of had this snobby attitude.

I defiantly would recommend Heavenly over Squaw. 

Sorry, those are the only two places I have gone to.


----------



## Guest

Miles_K said:


> Hey I just got back from Heavenly/Tahoe today, and I absolutely loved Heavenly even though the snow conditions were a bit rough.
> I just wanted to say thanks to you and the rest of the staff that make Heavenly a great place. Everybody there was super helpful and friendly.
> 
> The only thing I didn't like about heavenly was sometimes you had to take some pretty flat catwalks to get around the mountain. And some of the run merging areas and catwalks got pretty congested by people just kind of pow-wowing, and I know that isn't Heavenly's fault or anything but yeah.


hey there. i was out riding this morning for about three hours today and the conditions were definitely far from ideal. thanks so much for coming to heavenly and i hope we get a chance to see you again, in the not too distant future and also after a giant powder dump which is, surely, overdue 

we do hear the criticism about the cat tracks. two summers ago we regraded the skyline trail (the trailo which takes you from top of sky chair to the nevada side). that was definitely one of the worse traverses for riders and the regrade made a huge improvement. there are a couple of other tracks which are flatter than people might like (e.g. crossover from comet to olympic) but i find that once people learn their way around a little, it's a simple matter to build up enough speed to make it all the way. also, the flat bits are not trails so it's likely most people are using them to get from one part of the mountain to the other only a few times a day.

on the issue of people blocking trails, we have ski patrol, mountain safety and greeter staff out and about on the hill reminding people not to block the trails. i'll ask people who are blocking trails politely not to stop where they are but, sadly, very often all you get back in return is a mouthful of abuse as if asking people to respect the responsibility code is the crime. as you say, there's not a whole lot we can do about this kind of thing. that said, we take safety very seriously at the resort from a morning safety meeting every morning to patrol pulling passes from people who are skiing or riding dangerously.

cross your fingers for snow so that we can get into the awesome tree terrain which makes heavenly so special. 

regards

alasdair


----------



## Graphic Nature

alasdairm said:


> hey there. i was out riding this morning for about three hours today and the conditions were definitely far from ideal. thanks so much for coming to heavenly and i hope we get a chance to see you again, in the not too distant future and also after a giant powder dump which is, surely, overdue
> 
> we do hear the criticism about the cat tracks. two summers ago we regraded the skyline trail (the trailo which takes you from top of sky chair to the nevada side). that was definitely one of the worse traverses for riders and the regrade made a huge improvement. there are a couple of other tracks which are flatter than people might like (e.g. crossover from comet to olympic) but i find that once people learn their way around a little, it's a simple matter to build up enough speed to make it all the way. also, the flat bits are not trails so it's likely most people are using them to get from one part of the mountain to the other only a few times a day.
> 
> on the issue of people blocking trails, we have ski patrol, mountain safety and greeter staff out and about on the hill reminding people not to block the trails. i'll ask people who are blocking trails politely not to stop where they are but, sadly, very often all you get back in return is a mouthful of abuse as if asking people to respect the responsibility code is the crime. as you say, there's not a whole lot we can do about this kind of thing. that said, we take safety very seriously at the resort from a morning safety meeting every morning to patrol pulling passes from people who are skiing or riding dangerously.
> 
> cross your fingers for snow so that we can get into the awesome tree terrain which makes heavenly so special.
> 
> regards
> 
> alasdair


We are booking a house for our trip the end of Feb. I can't wait to shred Heavenly again!


----------



## Guest

*So much hate.....*

For everyone else, the best option is to try a few resorts...you'll eventually find the vibe that suits you best.

But for alasdarm....

Sorry if you interpret "frustration" with sucks...(read the actual post next time, and the follow-up comments by even yourself acknowledge my initial criticism of the cat-tracks)

But since you bring up accuracy as a yardstick, and feel Heavenly is being unfairly picked on, I will oblige you:

Google Maps Area Calculator Tool

draw a line around what you think the rideable area is...they even have the lifts and trails relatively up-to-date...it's pretty easy to do, flipping between the terrain/satellite view to confirm where the trails and ridgelines are....and include the area down to 7500 ft in Mott and Killebrew...at best I come up with 3,800 acres using the trail map and being generous with the glades east and west of the lift lines in Nevada. 4,800 acres would include the entire off-limits area below the gondola (not the tram).

California's largest resort at 4800 acres? Uh, 1/2 that area is in Nevada.

So far, 0 for 2...and in a much bigger way than the other resorts in the area...i.e. Kirkwood reports 2300 acres and from what I can figure, they come in around 2100 acres...which like most areas, is a 10% difference, which is usually made up because the "ski area boundary" intentionally excludes areas under permit (Wilderness,, Habitat, Watershed Protection)...Heavenly's is a 20% difference at best, which is a problem.

Just callin' it like it is...(oh, and Snowbird in Utah says its 2500 acres, and the worst measurement I can come up with is 2400 acres, based on their trail maps).

Kind of like every resort calling out their longest trail is the cat-track from the top to the bottom...I don't think you'd want to take very much of it...


----------



## Guest

deitman said:


> 4,800 acres would include the entire off-limits area below the gondola (not the tram).


that area is not off-limits. there is a gate at the top of olympic chair which gives access to that terrain. i love kirkwood as much as the next tahoe resident but, for me, the area under the gondola is some of the best resort-access terrain in all of tahoe.


deitman said:


> California's largest resort at 4800 acres? Uh, 1/2 that area is in Nevada.


where did i - or heavenly- say anything about being california's largest resort? from the heavenly website: "_With 4,800 acres, we are one of North America's largest mountains._" i am pretty sure nevada is still part of the union 


deitman said:


> Just callin' it like it is...


not really :\

i get it - you don't like heavenly. that's fine but when you make stuff up to make your case, you devalue the entire discussion...

alasdair


----------



## Guest

alasdairm said:


> that area is not off-limits. there is a gate at the top of olympic chair which gives access to that terrain.


See Trail Map...Area under Gondola to the east of the tram runs is outside of the ski area boundary. Any sanctioned gate providing access is in violation of the permit agreement with the USDA, which stipulates that as part of the operating permit, a currently maintained trail map accurately depicting the ski area bondaries must be available to all area users so that they are adequately informed. Signage must also be provided to identify the limits of ski area....no gate on the map, no gate on file, ergo, if I go up there and pull that I was going through a gate, I'll get booted like some of my friends did earlier this month and last year for accessing said terrain...the explanation: "It is not a part of the ski area...the only terrain accessible through gates is through Mott and Killebrew Canyons."



alasdairm said:


> where did i - or heavenly- say anything about being california's largest resort?


Here you go:

Heavenly Mountain Stats | SkiHeavenly.com

I'm done...you want to keep pi$$ing into the wind, enjoy the wet shoes.


----------



## Guest

deitman said:


> See Trail Map...Area under Gondola to the east of the tram runs is outside of the ski area boundary. Any sanctioned gate providing access is in violation of the permit agreement with the USDA, which stipulates that as part of the operating permit, a currently maintained trail map accurately depicting the ski area bondaries must be available to all area users so that they are adequately informed. Signage must also be provided to identify the limits of ski area....no gate on the map, no gate on file, ergo, if I go up there and pull that I was going through a gate, I'll get booted like some of my friends did earlier this month and last year for accessing said terrain...the explanation: "It is not a part of the ski area...the only terrain accessible through gates is through Mott and Killebrew Canyons."


i have ridden that terrain loads of times along with many people i know and many more i do not. that terrain is not off limits.


deitman said:


> Here you go:
> 
> Heavenly Mountain Stats | SkiHeavenly.com
> 
> I'm done...you want to keep pi$$ing into the wind, enjoy the wet shoes.


thanks. that's clearly an error and i'll see what i can do to get it fixed.

alasdair


----------



## bunky

*make some picks*

going to tahoe the first week of march. we are into more hard or extreme terrain/bowls/good powpow/tree runs. also not sure how any of these will compare to colorado mtns like vail or beaver, so if anyone can compare them that would be awesome.

right now we've decided on this schedule. would anyone recommend anything else or swap one? We don't mind driving to the different locations even though we are staying on the southside near heavenly.

Day
1. Kirkwood
2. Squaw
3. Squaw
4. Squaw
5. Alpine Meadows

i've been hearing a lot of bad things about heavenly lately (flat, crowded, weak sauce), so we decided not to go even though it is the closest one.


----------



## david_z

i enjoyed Alpine Meadows when I was there a few years ago. It helped that a friend of mine worked there & hooked us all up with free lift tickets. Not crowded at all.

Kirkwood I think would've been nice except it was super icy when we were there, unfortunately there's not much you can do to control the weather


----------



## killclimbz

Kirkwood, Squaw, Alpine, and Sugar Bowl are what I consider the best resorts in the Tahoe region. Homewood is also worth a visit for a sweet mom and pop spot. Just my $0.02...


----------



## Guest

I would reccomend sierra. I have never been to homewood and Kirkwood is my favorite place to ride and where I learned to both ski and snowboard but a bit remotely located and they do have more advanced terrain. sierra does get crowded but really all the resorts do.


----------



## neednsnow

bunky said:


> going to tahoe the first week of march. we are into more hard or extreme terrain/bowls/good powpow/tree runs. also not sure how any of these will compare to colorado mtns like vail or beaver, so if anyone can compare them that would be awesome.
> 
> right now we've decided on this schedule. would anyone recommend anything else or swap one? We don't mind driving to the different locations even though we are staying on the southside near heavenly.
> 
> Day
> 1. Kirkwood
> 2. Squaw
> 3. Squaw
> 4. Squaw
> 5. Alpine Meadows
> 
> i've been hearing a lot of bad things about heavenly lately (flat, crowded, weak sauce), so we decided not to go even though it is the closest one.


Looks like a grand ol time! Heading in March and thinking Kirkwood x 2, Squaw, and a question mark day. Last year, couldn't bring myself to leave Kirkwood any of the 4 days. (It was the only resort in the area getting snow and I was able to get a late-season pass for 100 bucks!!!! 25 bucks a day in multi-powder days=AWESOME)!


----------



## say chi sin lo

I don't recommend Sierra-at-Tahoe AT ALL. Size wise, it's 1/3 of what Northstar has to offer. There's really one lift to take you from the base to the top. Also, the facilities there are a dump. I was thoroughly disgusted by the restrooms. The snow there is not spectacular either.


----------



## surfinsnow

Wow, this has been a pretty amusing thread, and interesting, since we'll be in Tahoe next Friday staying for two weeks. We've ridden Homewood (that's where the house is, right near Sunnyside), Heavenly, Kirkwood, Alpine Meadows, Squaw Valley, Diamond Peak, Mt. Rose and Sugar Bowl. I loved every one, except I think I only loved Diamond Peak because the weather was perfect and we had $5 lift tickets. We only stayed for a few hours, but got every penny's worth of our $5. Since we're staying in North Lake instead of down near Heavenly, we actually have convenient access to more mountains. I don't really understand why people stay in SLT...it's a busy ******-tonk kinda place. I guess if you're into nightlife it's a better choice (there is little, if any, on the north side), but you've only got Heavenly and Sierra close by. I like where we're staying...we can be at any number of mountains in barely half an hour (or less!).

As for the guy who got lost at *Kirkwood* and didn't know The Wall would be so difficult, and complained of poor signage..._didn't the big 3-foot black skull and crossbones sign at the lift line give you a hint that you might be getting in over your head?_ I love Kirkwood, probably my favorite place at Tahoe. Yes, it can be intense in places, but while I was going to the top and hitting the blacks, my wife had an awesome day on the greens over at the Timber Creek area. Even she loves K'wood, and she's a low-intermediate skiier. I thought the drive through the Carson Pass was almost more intense than the mountain! It snowed pretty heavy ALL DAY on our last trip, and ended right about 4:00, just as we were getting off the mountain. The road was "clear," but even at 5-10 mph, the girls were in tears, screaming to slow down. That's another thing about K'wood...if they're calling for a dump, you'd better plan on staying. No way out if they close the pass.

As for *Heavenly*, we're debating whether or not to go again. Been three times...for snowboarders, the Skyline Trail along the ridge can be agony. If you get some decent speed at take off, you can make it almost all the way, but if you have to brake for any reason you're screwed. No way to regain speed. But the long run to the Galaxy base was worth the traverse. Beautiful, fast, but not at all steep. We went back later in the week when it was dumping snow, and that same run sucked ass...on a powder day, it's too flat for snowboarding. Heavenly has a lot to bitch about, but if you're going to Tahoe for the first time, it's kind of a "must see" mountain. It's huge, and the views of the desert and the lake at the same time are something you'll never forget. 

*Squaw Valley* also gets a bad rap in this thread. Squaw is insane. As an Ice Coaster, I can honestly say it almost takes your breath away when you first pull into the parking lot. Weirdest thing for noobs is that most of the green terrain is at the top of the mountain, not the base. There are few named runs; they rate the lifts instead (don't take a black lift if you can't make it down a black trail). The place is also huge. Been there three times and still haven't ridden most of it. If you're looking for a challenge, Squaw will give it to you.

*Homewood* is an often-overlooked gem. It is one of the smaller mountains at Tahoe, and they market it as "mellow," but don't be fooled. There is really only one green run back to the base. The best thing about it is its size...driving up to Homewood is like pulling into a 7-11 parking lot, with steep black trails staring you in the face. Easy access, very light on the crowds. It's right on the water, so many of the runs offer views that are so amazing it's almost hard to concentrate on your riding. They also win "Best Trail Name" award for Glory Hole, a steep black that looks as if you're going to ride right down into the lake. I can't say enough good things about Homewood. It's got cheap lift tickets, wide variety of terrain, beautiful glades, and a great vibe. We usually hit it at least a couple of times (mid-week is best, of course) because it's five minutes from the house -- and Wednesday is Fish Taco night at Sunnyside!

*Alpine Meadows* is similar to Squaw, but not as intense. In fact, it's basically on the backside of Squaw. Homewood actually owns it now. Worth a trip, def. Lots of wide open bowl-ish runs. It's also a good choice for one of your off days as they are one of the few mountains to offer half-day lift tickets. Get there early...parking SUCKS. If you're staying in North Lake, take the free local shuttle.

*Mount Rose* is another one we'll be visiting again. The Chutes are crazy steep. I wish I could say I've ridden them, but my balls still aren't that big. But there is plenty of challenging terrain, and plenty of green and blue, to suit any ability. Mt. Rose is another mountain with a great local vibe, varied terrain, and awesome mid-week deals. It's not a tourist mountain. We're hittin twofer Tuesday (2-for-1 lift tix). Tailgate parties in the parking lot. Big deck at the base lodge so you bask in the sun. Last time we went we stopped by the side of the entrance road to check out the people hang-gliding off the rest area over the valley.

*Diamond Peak* is interesting. If you have limited time at Tahoe, don't go. Every run is accessed by one lift to the top, a ridgeline trail feeding into the rest of the mountain, kind of like exits off the NJ turnpike. You'll get bored fast, taking the same lift up over and over again. We had a great day, stopped for decent lunch on the deck overlooking the lake, but it's not worth skipping any of the other mountains for.

*Sugar Bowl* was the final stop on our last visit to Tahoe. We're bringing some friends with us next week, and SB will be high on the "must-do" list. I loved the place. We went mid-week, so the crowds weren't as bad as some said. It's very different than the other mountains mentioned. Like a cross between Kirkwood's chutes and Squaw's open bowls, with some Homewood thrown into the mix. If you want an extra adrenalin rush, access through the Donner Pass instead of the interstate.


----------



## Guest

Im gonna be going up on Valentines day weekend (Sunday I think) and I know most resorts will be packed full of people. Anyone have any suggestions on where the least amount of crowds will be? I was thinking either Homewood or Kirkwood. I know Homewood is overlooked by alot of people and Kirkwood is out of the way so they seem like the best choices. Any ideas?


----------



## surfinsnow

gio28 said:


> Im gonna be going up on Valentines day weekend (Sunday I think) and I know most resorts will be packed full of people. Anyone have any suggestions on where the least amount of crowds will be? I was thinking either Homewood or Kirkwood. I know Homewood is overlooked by alot of people and Kirkwood is out of the way so they seem like the best choices. Any ideas?


You've got it about right. Homewood and Kirkwood will be good bets. Great thing about Homewood is that even when it's "crowded," you don't really notice. They have a small parking area, which tends to limit the number of people on the mountain. IOW, once the parking lot is full, people stop coming. In contrast, I was at a smaller mountain in MA this weekend, and as long as people kept arriving, they'd find a place to park them and take their money. People were parked in corn fields, in lots 1/4 mile away, wherever they could put them. At Homewood, once the lot is full (and the limited amount of space along the roadside) people stop coming.


----------



## Guest

sweet thanks. I was leaning more towards Homewood anyways since it seems like a more beginner/intermediate (my level) oriented resort...at least compared to Kirkwood. And yeah you're definitely right about the lack of parking limiting the amount of people...I never thought of that.


----------



## Graphic Nature

:::surfinsnow:::

Everybody has opinions


----------



## surfinsnow

Graphic Nature said:


> :::surfinsnow:::
> 
> Everybody has opinions



You're certainly welcome to offer your own opinion instead of just an emoticon. What about my post don't you agree with, Mr. Eye Roll? Kirkwood is fucking awesome! My favorite mountain at Tahoe. But 1) it isn't convenient, 2) it isn't exactly noob friendly, 3) Homewood is small and relaxed. 

Any of the other "big" mountains are tourist traps on holidays. Would you recommend Heavenly? Puh-leeze. Northstar? Like skiing in a mall. Squaw? Great, awesome mountain, but on holiday it will be a zoo AND it is intimidating for beginner/intermediate riders. Alpine might be okay, if you're there really early or else don't mind parking two towns over and taking a bus in (exaggeration, of course, but you get the point). Am I wrong about ANY of these? If so, explain. If not, well...post another smiley.

I love Sugar Bowl, as I stated in my other post, but it's not exactly at "Tahoe." And given it's proximity to the interstate, it will be mobbed on the holiday weekend. 

Seriously...tell me where I'm wrong about this! Help the guy out, don't just post a smiley.

:dunno:

.


----------



## Guest

I personally like North Star and Kirkwood.


----------



## surfinsnow

Took a day off today after spending day one at Homewood and yesterday at Kirkwood. Kirkwood was unfreakingbelievable! 50 degree bluebird day, but the snow never got mushy. In fact, the air is so dry right now the snow is actually getting better. Two days of riding with just a t shirt and hoodie! Can't do that in Vermont except for late late spring...if you're lucky. We've got some more friends flying in from back east on Wednesday and we're taking straight to Kirkwood. But we'll go back to Homewood, too...it's five minutes from the house and they have cheap midweek tix. Tomorrow we're hittin Mt Rose.


----------



## Graphic Nature

surfinsnow said:


> You're certainly welcome to offer your own opinion instead of just an emoticon. What about my post don't you agree with, Mr. Eye Roll? Kirkwood is fucking awesome! My favorite mountain at Tahoe. But 1) it isn't convenient, 2) it isn't exactly noob friendly, 3) Homewood is small and relaxed.
> 
> Any of the other "big" mountains are tourist traps on holidays. Would you recommend Heavenly? Puh-leeze. Northstar? Like skiing in a mall. Squaw? Great, awesome mountain, but on holiday it will be a zoo AND it is intimidating for beginner/intermediate riders. Alpine might be okay, if you're there really early or else don't mind parking two towns over and taking a bus in (exaggeration, of course, but you get the point). Am I wrong about ANY of these? If so, explain. If not, well...post another smiley.
> 
> I love Sugar Bowl, as I stated in my other post, but it's not exactly at "Tahoe." And given it's proximity to the interstate, it will be mobbed on the holiday weekend.
> 
> Seriously...tell me where I'm wrong about this! Help the guy out, don't just post a smiley.
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> .



You hit it on the dot with this one! 

Im just saying Kirkwood is great place to see, but if you have never been to the mountain, its frustrating with the long lines and the bad signage (the "wall" was my mistake) We were tired of the long lines and came across this lift with no line, the giant skull and crossbones, I honestly over looked it. I wouldn't mind going back to Kirkwood with someone who has been there.


----------



## KnightedIbis

Just want to say I appreciate all the input in this thread, we're doing a Tahoe trip (well San Fran trip) in mid-march. I really, really want to go to Kirkwood, but I don't want to get stuck so I think that is out. Homewood sounds interesting... Sad thing is the proximity to 80 is what makes Northstar both appealing and horrifying from a packed stand point. Northstar was kind of the leader at the beginning as I've heard the same complaints about Heavenly posted here before. Plus, as stated I'd rather stick to highways with the rental car.

Anyone that wants to add in further input I appreciate it.

FWIW, I'd be riding with my girl who is an intermidiate and likely our friends who is more of a beginner. I, want to hit a lot of glades and park if possible... Love the off-piste look of kirkwood, sucks I just don't want to risk getting stuck there when we have to fly back...


----------



## surfinsnow

Homewood is pretty convenient to 80, too. Just take 89 south from Truckee...it's not that far. But Northstar will probably be better for your gf and friend. Homewood is small, but doesn't really have a lot for beginners, despite their reputation as a "family" mountain.

BTW, we hit Kirkwood Sunday...truly awesome. I don't know when the other guy went to Kirkwood...we were there on a holiday weekend, no lines. Kirkwood rarely has long lines and it has a great beginner area. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Guest

KnightedIbis said:


> Just want to say I appreciate all the input in this thread, we're doing a Tahoe trip (well San Fran trip) in mid-march. I really, really want to go to Kirkwood, but I don't want to get stuck so I think that is out. Homewood sounds interesting... Sad thing is the proximity to 80 is what makes Northstar both appealing and horrifying from a packed stand point. Northstar was kind of the leader at the beginning as I've heard the same complaints about Heavenly posted here before. Plus, as stated I'd rather stick to highways with the rental car.
> 
> Anyone that wants to add in further input I appreciate it.
> 
> FWIW, I'd be riding with my girl who is an intermidiate and likely our friends who is more of a beginner. I, want to hit a lot of glades and park if possible... Love the off-piste look of kirkwood, sucks I just don't want to risk getting stuck there when we have to fly back...


if you love riding glades, you would probably love riding at heavenly, regardless of the complaints of others. heavenly has some of the best tree riding around.

alasdair


----------



## KnightedIbis

alasdairm said:


> if you love riding glades, you would probably love riding at heavenly, regardless of the complaints of others. heavenly has some of the best tree riding around.
> 
> alasdair



I honestly wouldn't mind checking out Heavenly, the room prices are even better for stay right there compared to what I've found at Northstar, again the problem is the drive from San Fran. I see that 50 takes us most of the way there, but I'd rather stick to interstates if at all possible. I realize I could go 80 and then 89, but that would add more time to driving.

But thanks for the input. We'll definitely check out Heavenly and Kirkwood at some point, it looks like this trip might be Northstar though.

Actually, the more I look into it... What's the worst case scenario with the drive on 50? How is that road if there was a pretty bad snow storm? Thanks for any input, looking at some of the rooms and prices, I think Heavenly presents a good option, I am just concerned about the drive there.


----------



## Graphic Nature

alasdairm said:


> if you love riding glades, you would probably love riding at heavenly, regardless of the complaints of others. heavenly has some of the best tree riding around.
> 
> alasdair


What are the conditions like up there right now? I had a friend who was there 2 weeks ago tell me that the snow was great, but there were still rocks showing. We are going to be there next weekend...any chances of snow over the weekend and into next week?


----------



## neednsnow

Graphic Nature said:


> What are the conditions like up there right now? I had a friend who was there 2 weeks ago tell me that the snow was great, but there were still rocks showing. We are going to be there next weekend...any chances of snow over the weekend and into next week?


Heavenly is boasting a 41-62 inch base(SHALLOW....7Springs in Western Pennsylvania has a better base than that!) with 120-208 inches of annual snowfall.

Kirkwood is boasting a mid-mountain base if 118-161 inches and annual snowfall of 250-300 inches.

A slight disturbance is coming through over the weekend that may drop a few inches at either resort.


----------



## surfinsnow

neednsnow said:


> Heavenly is boasting a 41-62 inch base(SHALLOW....7Springs in Western Pennsylvania has a better base than that!) with 120-208 inches of annual snowfall.
> 
> Kirkwood is boasting a mid-mountain base if 118-161 inches and annual snowfall of 250-300 inches.
> 
> A slight disturbance is coming through over the weekend that may drop a few inches at either resort.


As a Vermont rider, we're finding the conditions here great. Kirkwood has by far the best snow, even with the warm weather. But everybody has a decent base (Heavenly actually has some of the worst coverage right now), though not the deep powder we had on our last trip here. We're watching the weather closely...looks like we could be getting some freshies for next week. Meanwhile, of course, Vermont is getting dumped on. Oh well...it's still c-c-c-cold back there. Here, I rode Mt, Rose in a t-shirt yesterday, 44"-77" base. There was certainly sand and rocks showing off the sides, but on piste it was actually very nice snow once it warmed up -- which it did pretty early. We call it "powder" in Vermont, but here they're not as generous. No new snow yet, but still some of the best runs ever. Steep, wicked fast, and long. I'll take it!


----------



## Guest

kirkwood will always have better coverage due to its higher base elevation and its geographic location. coverage at heavenly is great right now on the trail but, given that tahoe has not received much in the way of new snow recently, conditions in the trees are not perfect. i generally stay on the trail unless there has been recent snow. as with all things, ymmv.

regarding getting to heavenly, once you get past placerville, 50 eventually drops to a single lane in both directions with passing lanes every few miles. if there is snowfall, caltrans may impose chain control. in my experience, if there is chain control on 50 there will also be chain control on 80 so, either way, you're putting chains on unless you have four/all wheel drive.

in my ever so humble opinion, the drive up 50 to south lake is much more pleasant than the drive up 80 to north lake. again, ymmv.

regards

alasdair


----------



## Graphic Nature

alasdairm said:


> regarding getting to heavenly, once you get past placerville, 50 eventually drops to a single lane in both directions with passing lanes every few miles. if there is snowfall, caltrans may impose chain control. in my experience, if there is chain control on 50 there will also be chain control on 80 so, either way, you're putting chains on unless you have four/all wheel drive.
> alasdair



We are leaving Friday AM (hopefully) I hope to make it there before the storm hits hard! 

I have a question for you, or for anyone.... Does Verizon get service at Heavenly?


----------



## Guest

alasdairm said:


> we do hear the criticism about the cat tracks. two summers ago we regraded the skyline trail (the trailo which takes you from top of sky chair to the nevada side). that was definitely one of the worse traverses for riders and the regrade made a huge improvement. there are a couple of other tracks which are flatter than people might like (e.g. crossover from comet to olympic) but i find that once people learn their way around a little, it's a simple matter to build up enough speed to make it all the way. also, the flat bits are not trails so it's likely most people are using them to get from one part of the mountain to the other only a few times a day.


I'm heading out there this weekend. Besides skyline trail, which other runs will I need to keep my speed up in? I wish I could see the catwalks on the trail map.

If the flatbits are not trails and I never go off-piste, does that mean I'll never hit a flatbit?


----------



## Guest

Graphic Nature said:


> I have a question for you, or for anyone.... Does Verizon get service at Heavenly?


cellphone coverage seems to vary. very generally speaking, people with verizon seem to report the best coverage overall.


shagino said:


> I'm heading out there this weekend. Besides skyline trail, which other runs will I need to keep my speed up in? I wish I could see the catwalks on the trail map.
> 
> If the flatbits are not trails and I never go off-piste, does that mean I'll never hit a flatbit?


i would say the spots to be aware of are:

1. california trail from nevada back to california. if you are looking at the trail map, i am talking about the bit just to the right of the top of the gondola. you can mitigate this easily by taking tamarack express up and ensuring you have enough speed down the upper part of california trail which runs parallel to the tamarack express. even a modest amount of speed will get you all the way to the base of sky/canyon.

2. crossover. this takes you from the comet trail to the olympic chair. my advice it to get to the point of comet trail where the pitch changes to become steeper (just past the entrance to 49er). if you look down the slope and over to the left, you'll see the crossover trail and the banner which says "to olympic chair" (or words to that effect). my strategy is to wait for the comet traffic to die down and basiclly straightline it down comet and onto crossover - if you have a reasonable amount of speed, you'll make it all the way to the corner where $100 saddle starts.

3. nevada trail. this goes from the end of big dipper, under the galaxy chair , over to about halfway down stagecoach run. this is probably the worst of the 3. starting just below the top of galaxy chair, straightline it as fast as you can and you'll probably make it all the way.

4. von schmidt. takes you from the top of olympic chair back to the top of the gondola. it's reasoanably pitched at the start but flattens out when you get round the corner at the top of the big easy. i normally get round that corner and make a left down easy street rather than heading straight.

as you can see by looking at the map, most of these are routes between sections of the mountain and are used, by most people, only a few times a day. most of the rest of the time will be spent on trail or off trail.

perhaps i am biased as i work here, or i just know my way around but i hear people talk about these trails as if somebody killed their kids. my friends and i can go out all day and the occasional traverse doesn't spoil the enjoyment of our day the way it seems to for some people. as with everything, ymmv.

regards

alasdair


----------



## extra0

don't know when you were at heavenly, but last 3 or 4 years have not been very good snow in the northern sierra nevada (I experienced how shockingly bad 2008 was at heavenly)

However, we're having a very good season this year, so far. Don't know if it's going to turn out as good as the epic 2006 season, but I'm telling anyone that was thinking about traveling to Tahoe or Mammoth for snow, 2010 is officially legit


----------



## Guest

Thanks alasdairm. Exactly what I was looking for. Less wasted time learning the slow zones gives me more time to play.


----------



## crsv619

*suggestions for a quickie 3-day tahoe trip*

thanks everyone. got lots of good info from this thread.

i'm doing tahoe first weekend of april. i only have 3 or so days (flying in early saturday morning and flying out late monday night) so i'm wondering which 2 resorts i should hit up. despite some negative reviews i've been reading about heavenly, i've also heard it's a "must see" especially for a first timer, so that's in. but besides that, which other ONE resort would you suggest to include for a quickie 3-day trip? me and my group are intermediate and up, so we'll take anything. kinda looking for your "all around" resort with cruisers, tree runs, park, blacks, greens, etc. good accessibility in proximity of and/or on the way to heavenly would be good too.

thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## surfinsnow

crsv619 said:


> thanks everyone. got lots of good info from this thread.
> 
> i'm doing tahoe first weekend of april. i only have 3 or so days (flying in early saturday morning and flying out late monday night) so i'm wondering which 2 resorts i should hit up. despite some negative reviews i've been reading about heavenly, i've also heard it's a "must see" especially for a first timer, so that's in. but besides that, which other ONE resort would you suggest to include for a quickie 3-day trip? me and my group are intermediate and up, so we'll take anything. kinda looking for your "all around" resort with cruisers, tree runs, park, blacks, greens, etc. good accessibility in proximity of and/or on the way to heavenly would be good too.
> 
> thanks in advance for your input!


IMHO, the true "must see" is Kirkwood. Nothing else comes close. It's not exactly _at_ Tahoe, but since you're staying in South Lake, nothing else is either. I still don't understand the appeal of SLT if you're serious about riding (as opposed to clubbing and casinos). Kirkwood has greens through trees, blues through trees, big blue groomers, big black groomers, massive scary cliffs and chutes, huge wide open bowls...it's got everything, for every ability. Otherwise, on a three-day trip...hmmm...okay, you'll probably do okay at Heavenly (if you can deal with the flats). Anything else will require a drive to North Lake for Alpine, Squaw, and even Homewood. Homewood isn't "big," but it's got a steep bowl, great trees, virtually NO greens. And it mellow, and cheap.

Again...the "must see (ride)" at Tahoe is Kirkwood. It will suck you in, advance your riding, and hook you on Tahoe forever. Squaw is impressive for first-timers, too. Nice greenies, and all that Olympic stuff.

HAVE FUN!


----------



## crsv619

thanks surfinsnow! i'm going to try and make it to kirkwood.. i was pleased to find there's a shuttle that runs from SLT to kirkwood so transpo wouldn't be a problem. thanks again! so excited!


----------



## surfinsnow

crsv619 said:


> thanks surfinsnow! i'm going to try and make it to kirkwood.. i was pleased to find there's a shuttle that runs from SLT to kirkwood so transpo wouldn't be a problem. thanks again! so excited!


BTW, if/when you go to Kirkwood, be sure to make it over to the #4 chair and ride The Wave -- a big-ass wide open bowl like nothing you'll find back east. I only say that because it doesn't look like anything on K'woods trail map, and if you just ride over to the #3 chair you don't really see it. It's usually super quiet over there, you'll feel like you an entire mountain all to yourself.


----------



## neednsnow

surfinsnow said:


> BTW, if/when you go to Kirkwood, be sure to make it over to the #4 chair and ride The Wave -- a big-ass wide open bowl like nothing you'll find back east. I only say that because it doesn't look like anything on K'woods trail map, and if you just ride over to the #3 chair you don't really see it. It's usually super quiet over there, you'll feel like you an entire mountain all to yourself.


What he said! I am heading back specifically for Kirkwood! I get my daily update on the Kirkwood site and can't wait to get out there!


----------



## surfinsnow

neednsnow said:


> What he said! I am heading back specifically for Kirkwood! I get my daily update on the Kirkwood site and can't wait to get out there!


There are so many mountains at Tahoe that you can do something different every day...but still we hit Kirkwood twice, even with the long drive. What really sucked was coming back to ride Vermont; after Kirkwood, the steepest stuff Mt. Snow had to offer was like Kirkwood's greens. My wife, formerly a low-intermediate skier, was riding the "blacks" on Snow's North Face after the two trips to Kirkwood.


----------



## MnBoarder763

Sup sup sup.. got a group of us going to Tahoe in Mid-December. We'll be staying in Squaw Valley.

Got a few questions for you Tahoe riders.

1. If we stay and ride Squaw, can we still get a breath-taking view of the lake from the top? (Sorry I cant find and pics or youtube videos of the lakeview)

2. If not then where would you recommend on the Northside. We are looking for nice cruising bowls and long trails with a great view.

3. I know it dumps alot, but does it get to the point where theres zero visibility and it ruins your stay?

Sorry for the dumb questions, we are just trying to plan accordingly and figure out what to expect during our stay. 

Thanks yall.


----------



## surfinsnow

You can see the lake from the top(s) of Squaw, but if you're looking for the truly epic views, hit Homewood just down the road. It's so beautiful it's almost distracting. Some of the trails (Glory Hole is the best, and not just because of the name) make you think you're going ride right down into the water, and it seems each trail is more beautiful than the next. They call Homewood a "small" mountain, and it is when compared to Squaw, but don't let that deter you; it's got incredible glades, 55-degree drops at the Quail Face bowl, and virtually NO green trails. The only two greens (just to get you back to the lodge) are narrow and twisty and would be considered blues back east here. Plus, Homewood is cheap and super quiet, with a really friendly, mellow vibe. Don't miss it.

As for snow, don't worry about it, especially in December. We rode Homewood during a major dumpage, could barely see anything half the time, but the powder was epic we couldn't leave (we hit Homewood the second time because it was snowing so hard we couldn't drive anywhere else -- it was just a mile or so down the road from our place in Tahoe City). Your bigger worry going in December is getting ENOUGH snow. We started planning our trips for later in the season (late Feb, early March) because the conditions are more reliable. Our first trip was in January, and half the mountains were partially closed because of thin coverage. Since then, February has never failed us, and we've been hit with 3-5' dumps each time. But don't let that discourage you, Tahoe is insane any way you slice it. You'll have a blast at Squaw, but don't miss the other nearby mountains. There is too much goodness there to only ride one mountain. Have fun!


----------



## extra0

good luck - The past several years have been really bare mid december, but we got an epic dump on dec 13 of last year, so maybe it'll happen again this year


----------



## david_z

i was there a few yrs ago in early/mid-January, it was still "early season" conditions. Since then I won't usually go anywhere until February.


----------



## MnBoarder763

Ya.. I see it might not get alot of snow during that time. This is more like a getaway vacation... we normally go in March-April... Thanks for the info, we'll play it by ear.. I hear they are getting 1-2 inches in the next few days. 

Lets see if it keeps up.


----------



## HoboMaster

alasdairm said:


> what does that even mean?
> 
> are you saying that heavenly's press department lies about mountain statistics? if so, that is a pretty serious accusation. which statistics? care to back this up with any substantiation.
> 
> full disclosure - i work at heavenly. and i like it. do i think it's perfect? of course not. i totally respect the opinion of other people. if they want to believe that heavenly stinks, that's their right. to me
> 
> that said, i do see a lot of comments about how bad heavenly is which are based on misunderstandings and ignorance. a comment like "_terrain is better suited to skiers_" is based, in part at least, on a lack of knowledge.
> 
> alasdair


Heavenly Sucks.

I've never spent so much time on cattracks trying to get somewhere. They should just call it Mt. MOGULS AND CATTRACKS OF OVERATEDNESS!


----------



## DuncanShea

Lucky enough to have business trip to Reno Jan 20-21. Based on this thread, looking to ride Squaw, Alpine, and Homewood (before and/or after 20-21). Two questions for some helpful soul out there ...

First, are weekend crowds enough of an issue to focus the trip on riding (M-W, Jan 17-19)? If I do ride a weekend day(s), I assume Homewood is the best choice.

Second, is it viable to stay in Reno ($40 m-f, $60 s-s) and shuttle or drive in?

Thanks!


----------



## surfinsnow

DuncanShea said:


> Lucky enough to have business trip to Reno Jan 20-21. Based on this thread, looking to ride Squaw, Alpine, and Homewood (before and/or after 20-21). Two questions for some helpful soul out there ...
> 
> First, are weekend crowds enough of an issue to focus the trip on riding (M-W, Jan 17-19)? If I do ride a weekend day(s), I assume Homewood is the best choice.
> 
> Second, is it viable to stay in Reno ($40 m-f, $60 s-s) and shuttle or drive in?
> 
> Thanks!


I don't recommend "commuting" from Reno to Tahoe. If the weather gets dodgy, chances are you won't even be able to get to Tahoe. The mountains passes (like across Mt. Rose) can be scary enough without snow on them, and they'll just plain close them down if you get the kind of serious snow you'll want to ride. Better off finding a place near Tahoe City.

As for riding, Homewood has pretty cheap mid-week tickets. They offer $42 mid-week tix if you buy online, and there are usually deals through Snowbomb.com. Homewood doesn't get that crowded, but yes, mid-weeks are less so than other times. Unlike back East, the mountains are so big that you rarely get the sense of "crowds" the way we do here (although Squaw's Mt. Run trail can be madness because it's the only way down from the greenies, which are up TOP at Squaw, not at the bottom). You're not really going in peak season, so you should be alright, mid-week or weekend. 

Some of the dates you're mentioning could be Holiday days (MLK day or something), so check first. And have a great time! Tahoe is getting buried this year. Wish I was going.


----------



## DuncanShea

surfinsnow said:


> I don't recommend "commuting" from Reno to Tahoe.... Better off finding a place near Tahoe City..... Some of the dates you're mentioning could be Holiday days (MLK day or something), so check first. And have a great time! Tahoe is getting buried this year. Wish I was going.


Thanks for the great feedback. Tahoe City for a few days, Reno for business, then back to Tahoe City for the weekend sounds like a plan.

I will be arriving in Reno at 8:30PM. Would it be better to go I-80 to 89 River Road or come in from the east along 395, 431, and 28? Given that it will be dark, coming along Mt Rose seems like it might be a bad idea.


----------



## Rufus

I-80 to 89 is the best bet if you're arriving at night or in bad weather. Staying in Reno is definitely a viable option, rooms are much cheaper.


----------



## extra0

the shuttle from reno to squaw is free. It stops at several of the casinos...if you don't mind waking up at 7am and getting back at about 5:30pm. I've seen people walk-on, but it's better to secure a reservation.


----------



## huenix

*North Tahoe/Casino question*

Hi all:

I am planning a trip the end of this month to Tahoe, staying at Northstar. Some of the members of our group have expressed interest in two things: 

1) Skiing at Heavenly
2) Casinos

Are there shuttles to Heavenly from the North Shore? From the map, it looks like a longish drive, and we are hoping to not rent a car because it always brings up the "Who gets shat on and has to be the designated driver" problem. 

And are there any casinos with shuttles or other ways to get from the Northstar area to gamble away our food money for the week? It looks like a cab ride would be horrifically expensive. 

Last but not least, we know we want to hit Squaw, Northstar and Heavenly. The rest of the people I am going with all ski so I really don't get a say in the matter, but if you had to pick just one more resort, which would it be?


----------



## surfinsnow

huenix said:


> Hi all:
> 
> I am planning a trip the end of this month to Tahoe, staying at Northstar. Some of the members of our group have expressed interest in two things:
> 
> 1) Skiing at Heavenly
> 2) Casinos
> 
> Are there shuttles to Heavenly from the North Shore? From the map, it looks like a longish drive, and we are hoping to not rent a car because it always brings up the "Who gets shat on and has to be the designated driver" problem.
> 
> And are there any casinos with shuttles or other ways to get from the Northstar area to gamble away our food money for the week? It looks like a cab ride would be horrifically expensive.
> 
> Last but not least, we know we want to hit Squaw, Northstar and Heavenly. The rest of the people I am going with all ski so I really don't get a say in the matter, but if you had to pick just one more resort, which would it be?


Wow, sounds like you're screwed on many levels. You're whole trip is upside-down.

First of all, you certainly are taking are "resort" tour. Heavenly and Northstar are huge tourist/family mountains. If it's your first trip out west, I have to say that Heavenly should be on your list just because of the views, but as a boarder you'll be skating (or walking) a lot. It's super-touristy, but after you've suffered a long traverse along the ridge you'll be treated to one of the coolest sights you'll ever see...snow-covered Lake Tahoe to your left, with views all the way over to Homewood and Alpine/Squaw, and arid brown desert to your right. There is a lot of fun terrain at Heavenly, but the insane crowds and the flats made us skip it last time we went, and instead spend an extra day at Kirkwood. More about that later.

Northstar is about the worst location to stay, unless what you want from your vacation is the whole big-time resort experience -- shopping mall/village/condo base area with a skating rink and lots of shoppes. Hell, there's a Ritz Carlton with shiny new gondolas where they give you a blanket for your ride up. There is some fun terrain, "The Stash", lots of amenities, but you're kind of off the lake and a long way from the casinos. I'm sure there's got to be a shuttle, but damn, if you're spending that kind of cake for your stay and want to hit the night life, don't even bother with staying at North Lake Tahoe, just stay in South Lake. Tons of hotels and rentals for just about any price range, and there is a ferry that goes from Heavenly to North Lake Tahoe and back, but you can't take it from North Lake to South Lake...that's why you're screwed. Without a car, I think your stay at Northstar will be a logistical nightmare. (Personally, I prefer staying near Homewood and Tahoe City, because it's very laid back and very close to Alpine Meadows, Squaw, Homewood and an easy drive to Mt. Rose and Northstar, but we're only talking about your desire to hit the casinos).

Okay, so assuming I've convinced you to stay at South Lake Tahoe, your final destination should be Kirkwood. It is the best place on Earth. Okay, maybe a bit of an exaggeration, but if you want a big-mountain thrill, nothing at Tahoe beats Kirkwood. Squaw is big mountain, but again, very touristy because of its Olympic history. Kirkwood, though, is serious shit. Not easy to get to, not a big village/tourist experience, just epic terrain spread across some huge mountain faces. The people that are there are there because of the skiing/riding, not the resort experience.

There are so many mountains so close together, it's hard to go wrong, but if you're in the wrong place when a legendary Tahoe snowstorm hits, you're gonna be shit out of luck. Hedge your bet, stay near the casino and take the shuttles/ferry north, not the other way around. North Lake and South Lake are two different worlds.


----------



## AlexS

I've always liked Sierra at Tahoe. It's been around 3-4 years since I've been but it always felt like a really chill down to earth place with good people and awesome terrain, and great parks too. I also agree with Surfin about Kirkwood being awesome(I like Sierra more though) and Heavenly being a place you need to walk your board around.......alot


----------



## extra0

I think south lake is a the best way to first experience tahoe because you get the nightlife/casinos and be able to wake up anytime you want and just walk to the gondola (you can also leave the mtn at any time...like if you get wiped out tired and are ready for a hot tub). Kirkwood is closer to stateline than anywhere else.

[_btw, once you get acquainted with heavenly, you won't be walking your board much (but be sure to get a fresh hot wax before you go)...you'll figure out where to build up speed and where to avoid_]

if you're absolutely locked in to staying at north shore, you're probably going to want to hit up squaw. It may not have the scenic vistas of heavenly, but squaw's terrain, itself, is the stuff of which fantasies are made. The only thing I can say negative about squaw is it's extremely skier-centric...and the regulars seem to relish in pointing it straight at mach-10, just grazing us snowboarders as we're doing our wider surf inspired turns. Bring eyes for the back of your head.


----------



## neednsnow

huenix said:


> Hi all:
> 
> The rest of the people I am going with all ski so I really don't get a say in the matter, but if you had to pick just one more resort, which would it be?


Kirkwood would be a disaster to try to get to if you are staying North Shore without a car. From what I gather, one of the must-hits is Alpine Meadows. Done Kirk and Squaw, but Alpine is my next destination.....if I ever plan on riding somewhere other than Kirkwood.


----------



## Haho

*Going to visit a friend of mine in Reno,NV*

Hi guys,

I am so exited because this is my only second season of snowboarding and i have the opportunity to go to The Lake Tahoe 
I have been snowboarding here on ice coast( New Hampshire and Vermont) and i am tired of the frigging ice and "lack" of real snow. I will have 3 days of snowboarding and i am planning of visiting Mr. Rose, Squaw Valley and the third day i want to go to Northstar at Tahoe. I read that many people recommend Kirkwood or Homewood, so do you think i should do one of them instead of Northstar? 
I am gonna be there on this coming Saturday, Sunday and MOnday... Could you recommend some ways i can save some money on lift tickets?(AAA discount, student discount or maybe a website that you use).


thanks for your help guys!!!

Happy shredding!


----------



## surfinsnow

Haho said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am so exited because this is my only second season of snowboarding and i have the opportunity to go to The Lake Tahoe
> I have been snowboarding here on ice coast( New Hampshire and Vermont) and i am tired of the frigging ice and "lack" of real snow. I will have 3 days of snowboarding and i am planning of visiting Mr. Rose, Squaw Valley and the third day i want to go to Northstar at Tahoe. I read that many people recommend Kirkwood or Homewood, so do you think i should do one of them instead of Northstar?
> I am gonna be there on this coming Saturday, Sunday and MOnday... Could you recommend some ways i can save some money on lift tickets?(AAA discount, student discount or maybe a website that you use).
> 
> 
> thanks for your help guys!!!
> 
> Happy shredding!


First, save money on lift tickets by going to Snowbomb.com and signing up. You have to buy your tix the day you're riding. If you don't have a computer with you, go to Vicky's Cyber Cafe in North Lake. You can buy time for $3, enough to log in for a few days and print your passes. Snowbomb has free and paid memberships...paid is good if you're there for a couple of weeks, otherwise free does fine.

Mt. Rose and Squaw are awesome, but very different from each other (you can see Squaw from the top of Mt. Rose, btw). If you have transportation, go to Kirkwood, hands down. 

Homewood owns Alpine. Homewood, Alpine and Squaw are actually all connected, but you can't get from one to the other yet (they're planning a lift between Homewood and Alpine). Homewood is one of the smallest resorts at the lake, but one of the best. Incredible views, right on the lake. Only two green trails, both just to get the newbs back to the base lodge. Some of the trails make you feel like you're going to ride into the water, and it's even got some serious steeps if you take the short hike up to Quail Face bowl. Super mellow vibe, and if you arrive even a few minutes early you can usually park right next to the main lift. We usually do two days at Homewood, two at Kirkwood and then pick the others based on conditions and tix deals.

Since you're already doing North Lake Tahoe, skip Northstar -- it's a total tourist resort. Spendy, trendy, not worth the day when so many other great mountains are nearby. I recommend Alpine Meadows if you can't get to Kirkwood. Free shuttle from town (parking sucks ass there), and big, huge open bowls. Don't miss the backside...steep shit, no crowds. If you want to drive a bit (but not as far as Kirkwood) check out Sugar Bowl. The drive through the Donner Pass is worth the trip alone, and the mountain is awesome, too, with lots of chutes and steeps, but plenty of mellow stuff, too.


----------



## hellside

Haho said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am so exited because this is my only second season of snowboarding and i have the opportunity to go to The Lake Tahoe
> I have been snowboarding here on ice coast( New Hampshire and Vermont) and i am tired of the frigging ice and "lack" of real snow. I will have 3 days of snowboarding and i am planning of visiting Mr. Rose, Squaw Valley and the third day i want to go to Northstar at Tahoe. I read that many people recommend Kirkwood or Homewood, so do you think i should do one of them instead of Northstar?
> I am gonna be there on this coming Saturday, Sunday and MOnday... Could you recommend some ways i can save some money on lift tickets?(AAA discount, student discount or maybe a website that you use).
> 
> 
> thanks for your help guys!!!
> 
> Happy shredding!


I'll skip Mt Rose. You will like Northstar if you find Squaw difficult. Northstar has better terrain park. Kirkwood is a smaller version of Squaw with slower lifts and better snow quality. When the weather is bad, check the lift status before you go to Squaw. You will have more fun at Northstar in bad weather.


----------



## Haho

Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## huenix

*snowbomb.com card*



surfinsnow said:


> First, save money on lift tickets by going to Snowbomb.com and signing up. You have to buy your tix the day you're riding. If you don't have a computer with you, go to Vicky's Cyber Cafe in North Lake. You can buy time for $3, enough to log in for a few days and print your passes. Snowbomb has free and paid memberships...paid is good if you're there for a couple of weeks, otherwise free does fine.


I don't see any non-paid option for Snowbomb.... And their site design infuriates me to no end but if they are worth it I could see buying a card. Anyone have any experience with it? Is it a good deal?


----------



## Rufus

Haho said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am so exited because this is my only second season of snowboarding and i have the opportunity to go to The Lake Tahoe
> I have been snowboarding here on ice coast( New Hampshire and Vermont) and i am tired of the frigging ice and "lack" of real snow. I will have 3 days of snowboarding and i am planning of visiting Mr. Rose, Squaw Valley and the third day i want to go to Northstar at Tahoe. I read that many people recommend Kirkwood or Homewood, so do you think i should do one of them instead of Northstar?
> I am gonna be there on this coming Saturday, Sunday and MOnday... Could you recommend some ways i can save some money on lift tickets?(AAA discount, student discount or maybe a website that you use).
> 
> 
> thanks for your help guys!!!
> 
> Happy shredding!


What kind of riding do you like to do? You should definitely check out Squaw, it's a great mountain and there's a lot of history there. You really can't go wrong anywhere around Tahoe, I've ridden most of the resorts and found things to like about each of them. I work at Northstar, it can get pretty busy on holidays and weekends but once you're away from the frontside lifts and mid-mountain lodge the crowds really thin out. PM me if you'd like to hook up for a run or two at Northstar this weekend.


----------



## extra0

northstar was going to be my next destination. It looks impressive from I-80, but I just looked at the topography maps and it looks relatively flat.

On the other hand, I see alpine meadows has a similar topography to squaw (surreal rocks, drops, spines and chutes), although undoutedly on a smaller scale...which is fine with me, considering you need to be an expert to ride squaw even close to it's potential.


----------



## huenix

Rufus said:


> What kind of riding do you like to do? You should definitely check out Squaw, it's a great mountain and there's a lot of history there. You really can't go wrong anywhere around Tahoe, I've ridden most of the resorts and found things to like about each of them. I work at Northstar, it can get pretty busy on holidays and weekends but once you're away from the frontside lifts and mid-mountain lodge the crowds really thin out. PM me if you'd like to hook up for a run or two at Northstar this weekend.


I'll ask you the same question: Is there any way to get to the casinos from Northstar? Note also that I would like to get BACK from the casinos and probably late at night,


----------



## Rufus

huenix said:


> I'll ask you the same question: Is there any way to get to the casinos from Northstar? Note also that I would like to get BACK from the casinos and probably late at night,


I don't have much experience with public transit and shuttles. I know there are shuttles from Northstar to casinos in Reno but I doubt there is anything to bring you back late at night. SLT is a pretty long trip from Northstar, if you're looking for casinos your best bet is probably to either rent a car if your staying at Northstar or just stay in SLT.


----------



## surfinsnow

huenix said:


> I don't see any non-paid option for Snowbomb.... And their site design infuriates me to no end but if they are worth it I could see buying a card. Anyone have any experience with it? Is it a good deal?


The site kinda sucks, but we buy a card every time we go to Tahoe. I think they post their deals on the site, so you can see if it's worth it before you sign up. Some deals are good, some are just a few bucks off, but it's definitely worth it. I think it also comes with a free edge and wax job at at Tahoe Dave's or one of the other shops in North Lake. Like I said, if you have a laptop and printer, you just buy tix online in the morning, or else hit one of the cyber cafes. If you're only in town for a few days, though, you might not save enough to make it worthwhile.

Another good deal we took advantage of...last winter Shell stations were offering a free ticket to Northstar with a 10 gal fill up. We hit one Shell station in Reno, put ten gallons in then drove to the next Shell station and forced another ten gallons in the tank. Sweet deal, even if it was just Northstar. Free riding is free riding!


----------



## surfinsnow

huenix said:


> I'll ask you the same question: Is there any way to get to the casinos from Northstar? Note also that I would like to get BACK from the casinos and probably late at night,


Just get a room at the Lakeside Inn and spend the night in SLT. Cheap rooms, lift ticket discounts at the front desk, a couple of killer restaurants on site, casino, very boarder-friendly. In fact, it seemed like mostly boarders last time we stayed. It really is a nightmare trying to get from Northstar to SLT w/o your own transportation, and the drive sucks late at night after a few pops.


----------



## Haho

I have the feeling that northstar has a "better" terrain park!
Do guys say so?


----------



## DuncanShea

Great thread!

Riding four days at Tahoe next week. Staying in Tahoe City and riding Homewood, Alpine, and (probably Squaw). 

My question is about Squaw ... if we (i.e., wife) will not be riding many blacks, is Squaw a good choice? From the trail maps, after the first 500-700 ft drop, the only way down the rest of the mountain looks like Sunnyside and Homerun. 

Squaw Valley USA Mountain Map | Squaw Valley USA - Lake Tahoe Ski Resort

So is there a better resort choice near Tahoe City?


----------



## surfinsnow

DuncanShea said:


> Great thread!
> 
> Riding four days at Tahoe next week. Staying in Tahoe City and riding Homewood, Alpine, and (probably Squaw).
> 
> My question is about Squaw ... if we (i.e., wife) will not be riding many blacks, is Squaw a good choice? From the trail maps, after the first 500-700 ft drop, the only way down the rest of the mountain looks like Sunnyside and Homerun.
> 
> Squaw Valley USA Mountain Map | Squaw Valley USA - Lake Tahoe Ski Resort
> 
> So is there a better resort choice near Tahoe City?


If you're staying in Tahoe City, you've made the best choices. All three mountains are within minutes, it's awesome. Squaw is great, you should go just because you're right there, and the history/spectacle of the place. As you've seen on the map, the greens are all up at the top of the mountain, but so is the old Olympic stuff, skating rink, nice restaurant...it's really worth the trip. And your wife can take the gondola back down if she doesn't want to do the 3-5 mile run back to the base, which is usually a crowded nightmare (because it's the only way down).

Ironically, if she's like my wife, tiny Homewood might give her more trouble than the mighty Squaw. Homewood advertises itself as the mellow family mountain, but there are really no greens. Even the two greens they do have back to the base are blues by East Coast standards. But don't let that stop you; plenty for your wife, and the views are second to none. You'll take lots of pictures if nothing else. And with a trail named "Glory Hole," how can you go wrong? I'd suggest going to the South Lot, a quarter-mile down the road from the main base area. The green back to that one is much easier than the narrow, winding Lombard Street on the other side. If you're into steep stuff, take the hike to Quail Face (my avatar pic). 53 degree pitch, wide open bowl. Sucky hike out, though. I love Homewood. Next to Kirkwood, my favorite place at Tahoe. It's so quiet, so mellow, so beautiful...like snowboarding in Heaven. Enjoy it now before they go big-time and start building condos and fancy lodges. Now, it's like pulling into a 7-Eleven with a mountain. You park right at the lift in a lot that wouldn't accommodate a Best Buy.

As for Apline Meadows, consider the free shuttle from Tahoe City or be sure to get there early. Alpine parking sucks. If you're not there early, you've got a long walk to the base. But the mountain is sick...don't miss the backside if you like it steep. Squaw -- I've never had problems. Their parking lot(s) is/are huge, and you can usually park pretty close to the massive base area. 

Our first trip to Tahoe we stayed for a week, but quickly realized that it's like going to Disney World for one day...you only get a sampling and miss 90% if the good stuff. Now we'll only go if we can take two weeks off. You made good picks. The only other suggestions I can make, if you have the time, are heading up to Sugar Bowl, or even Northstar. I don't really like Northstar, but wives tend to dig it. Very resorty, lots of shoppes and stuff to do if she doesn't want to ride all day, but not the best snowboard mountain. Diamond Peak is very pretty (and cheap), but gets boring quick if you're a serious rider. If you have time, hit Mt. Rose. Super cheap mid-week tix, awesome terrain, great views, and a fun drive.

Enjoy!


----------



## Haho

*It will be great time but..*

I checked out numerous websites and it is going to be very pricey this coming weekend
All mountains consider this weekend as a blackout dates and i will have to drop somewhere between $85 and $100 just for the lift tix. I guess next time i should check these "little" detail in advance and go out there on other dates!
As other said only Mt. Rose is cheaper by a lot then other MT. in CA!


----------



## neednsnow

Haho said:


> I checked out numerous websites and it is going to be very pricey this coming weekend
> All mountains consider this weekend as a blackout dates and i will have to drop somewhere between $85 and $100 just for the lift tix. I guess next time i should check these "little" detail in advance and go out there on other dates!
> As other said only Mt. Rose is cheaper by a lot then other MT. in CA!


Usually the local ski shops offer a slight discount over the regular prices.


----------



## DuncanShea

Wow, next week is going to be in the mid 40s temp during the day (and below freezing at night). Anyone with experience at Tahoe know how much colder it is up on the mountains? First few runs of the day will probably be icy till the sun breaks up the overnight freeze.


----------



## hellside

Haho said:


> I checked out numerous websites and it is going to be very pricey this coming weekend
> All mountains consider this weekend as a blackout dates and i will have to drop somewhere between $85 and $100 just for the lift tix. I guess next time i should check these "little" detail in advance and go out there on other dates!
> As other said only Mt. Rose is cheaper by a lot then other MT. in CA!


You can buy tickets online and it will be cheaper. You can also look for multi-day pack. If you have a season pass from any resort, you can get a Kirkwood 3-pack for $99 with no backout dates. Alpine has Alpine club that can save you some money. They also offer multi-day pack. Costco has 2-pack to some resorts without blackout dates too.


----------



## casper3043

so I'll be making it out to Heavenly in 10 days..

Has anyone been out there recently? I want to get an idea of how the terrain park looks. They really don't have updates on their site. I'm going to be flying into Reno and I've noticed they have a "South Tahoe Express Shuttle." We're staying at a condo within minutes from Heavenly, anybody use the shuttle? The group is renting a van, but i'll be flying in much later than them that night (work!) so it makes sense to take the short bus.


----------



## bbissell

casper3043 said:


> so I'll be making it out to Heavenly in 10 days..
> 
> Has anyone been out there recently? I want to get an idea of how the terrain park looks. They really don't have updates on their site. I'm going to be flying into Reno and I've noticed they have a "South Tahoe Express Shuttle." We're staying at a condo within minutes from Heavenly, anybody use the shuttle? The group is renting a van, but i'll be flying in much later than them that night (work!) so it makes sense to take the short bus.


I just got back from a 5 day trip. I dont ride the terrain park but the one under the tamarack lift looked really nice. We took the South Lake Tahoe express with zero issue it was easy and not too much money for the round trip ticket. I have read alot of reviews on Heavenly on here about having to skate everywhere and it sucks. I just have to laugh after being there and i suck at going across the flats.There was one spot i got caught and that was coming back from the cal side to the nevada side. No bid deal at all. That resort rocks and the views cannot be beat. You will have a killer time enjoy it.


----------



## casper3043

bbissell said:


> I just got back from a 5 day trip. I dont ride the terrain park but the one under the tamarack lift looked really nice. We took the South Lake Tahoe express with zero issue it was easy and not too much money for the round trip ticket. I have read alot of reviews on Heavenly on here about having to skate everywhere and it sucks. I just have to laugh after being there and i suck at going across the flats.There was one spot i got caught and that was coming back from the cal side to the nevada side. No bid deal at all. That resort rocks and the views cannot be beat. You will have a killer time enjoy it.


much appreciated..i can't wait!


----------



## huenix

*Weather...?*

This may seem like an odd question but... I was looking at the weather for Squaw and Northstar and noticed highs in the low 40's. After some digging, that appears to be about the norm for this time of year (41-42 degree F highs). Coming from skiing at Holiday Valley in NY, if the temps around here were like that, we would be skiing on cement. I'll also note that there isn't any snow predicted anywhere in Tahoe for the next 10 days. 

My questions... Are the conditions there affected by temps like that? And how much ice can be expected?


----------



## surfinsnow

huenix said:


> This may seem like an odd question but... I was looking at the weather for Squaw and Northstar and noticed highs in the low 40's. After some digging, that appears to be about the norm for this time of year (41-42 degree F highs). Coming from skiing at Holiday Valley in NY, if the temps around here were like that, we would be skiing on cement. I'll also note that there isn't any snow predicted anywhere in Tahoe for the next 10 days.
> 
> My questions... Are the conditions there affected by temps like that? And how much ice can be expected?


It's usually like that at Tahoe...that's one of the things I love about it. You can ride in just a hoodie a lot of the time. BTW, they call the snow there "Sierra Cement." It's got a really high moisture content, and it packs down quickly. But for some reason, I've never really seen it get icy, except sometimes first thing in the morning before the temps pick up. But you're from the Ice Coast, so you'll absolutely love it. Funny story: our first trip out a few years ago we went a little too early in the season (mid-January) and they were suffering through a late start and some thin coverage. There had been some small snowstorm just before we got there, but nothing for the entire week we were there, and the snow surface was still what we would have called 3-4" of powder back in Vermont. We were in heaven, and there was virtually no one on any of the mountains because none of the locals would ride the shit...they called it ice, and resort people were constantly apologizing to us for the "horrible" conditions. They'd find out we're from Vermont and say "Oh, Vermont -- then hell, you guys can ride ANYTHING!" Meanwhile they're falling and scrubbing out all over the place, hating on it.

Don't worry. Even if the snow isn't the freshest, they've has so much this year that the base is deep and coverage should be awesome. You'll have fun.


----------



## huenix

surfinsnow said:


> Don't worry. Even if the snow isn't the freshest, they've has so much this year that the base is deep and coverage should be awesome. You'll have fun.


That is pretty much the answer I was hoping for. I finally had to wear my top layer shell last weekend in NY (When we bagged it up, it was about 5 outside) and I guess I expected Tahoe, being so much further up, to be like, COLD. I'm really gonna dig riding in hoodies and not being wadded up in layers. I have 10 more furious days of work and stuff, (included in there is at least one more day of boarding) before I head out west. 

My kid has a winter scout even this Saturday and its gonna be a high of 5. Its gonna seem like summer in Tahoe if its 40.

Funny thing... I was all worried about boarding out there with a bunch of guys that ski, and not being able to keep up. Turns out that out of the 8 of us, only one of the guys is any better than intermediate.


----------



## Rufus

huenix said:


> This may seem like an odd question but... I was looking at the weather for Squaw and Northstar and noticed highs in the low 40's. After some digging, that appears to be about the norm for this time of year (41-42 degree F highs). Coming from skiing at Holiday Valley in NY, if the temps around here were like that, we would be skiing on cement. I'll also note that there isn't any snow predicted anywhere in Tahoe for the next 10 days.
> 
> My questions... Are the conditions there affected by temps like that? And how much ice can be expected?


It's been firm at Northstar in the morning and stays firm in the shade through the day but where the sun gets on the snow it softens up a lot by 9:30 or 10 am most days. I've been wearing a hoodie at most and sometimes just riding in my base layer shirt, it's been pretty warm.


----------



## KzooSpade31

surfinsnow said:


> It's usually like that at Tahoe...that's one of the things I love about it. You can ride in just a hoodie a lot of the time. BTW, they call the snow there "Sierra Cement." It's got a really high moisture content, and it packs down quickly. But for some reason, I've never really seen it get icy, except sometimes first thing in the morning before the temps pick up. But you're from the Ice Coast, so you'll absolutely love it. Funny story: our first trip out a few years ago we went a little too early in the season (mid-January) and they were suffering through a late start and some thin coverage. There had been some small snowstorm just before we got there, but nothing for the entire week we were there, and the snow surface was still what we would have called 3-4" of powder back in Vermont. We were in heaven, and there was virtually no one on any of the mountains because none of the locals would ride the shit...they called it ice, and resort people were constantly apologizing to us for the "horrible" conditions. They'd find out we're from Vermont and say "Oh, Vermont -- then hell, you guys can ride ANYTHING!" Meanwhile they're falling and scrubbing out all over the place, hating on it.
> 
> Don't worry. Even if the snow isn't the freshest, they've has so much this year that the base is deep and coverage should be awesome. You'll have fun.


Nice, I was hoping to hear this. I'm flying out in 8 days. While I am obviously a bit disappointed they won't have a fresh snowfall.. then at least it's not Michigan!!!


----------



## huenix

KzooSpade31 said:


> Nice, I was hoping to hear this. I'm flying out in 8 days. While I am obviously a bit disappointed they won't have a fresh snowfall.. then at least it's not Michigan!!!



I keep staring at the 10+ day forecast in horror. We get there 1/30.


----------



## MollyM1133

*Still Good In Tahoe*

I had my family visiting from Massachusetts this past week. While we didn't have much fresh snow in Tahoe, they LOVED the conditions. It was like back east, but nice and sunny and everything is still totally covered in snow. Follow the sun to find places that have softened up around 10am. I;ve heard Sherwood at Alpine is very fun right now. Enjoy your trip to tahoe. Maybe try a day of xcountry skiing too- we rented packages from Tahoe Dave's and took a day to try it out at Tahoe City XC. Pretty fun. Sorry that we don't have any new powder, but it will come, I have faith. In the meantime, enjoy the very fast "sierra cement" hills.


----------



## huenix

MollyM1133 said:


> I had my family visiting from Massachusetts this past week. While we didn't have much fresh snow in Tahoe, they LOVED the conditions. It was like back east, but nice and sunny and everything is still totally covered in snow. Follow the sun to find places that have softened up around 10am. I;ve heard Sherwood at Alpine is very fun right now. Enjoy your trip to tahoe. Maybe try a day of xcountry skiing too- we rented packages from Tahoe Dave's and took a day to try it out at Tahoe City XC. Pretty fun. Sorry that we don't have any new powder, but it will come, I have faith. In the meantime, enjoy the very fast "sierra cement" hills.


Thanks for the stoke. We had discussed changing destinations but couldn't find anywhere else that everyone could agree on so we are sticking with Tahoe. Accuweather has threatened to make it snow on next Tuesday. That would be pretty sweet. 

And really, falling out there prolly wont hurt more than catching an edge in NY.


----------



## MollyM1133

*Other non-ice skiing activities*

Besides downhill & XC in North Lake Tahoe, I also recommend dog sledding at Resort at Squaw Creek, snow shoeing in Sugar Pine State Park or Mt Rose Meadows and the hot springs in Sierraville. Bands at Crystal Bay Casino are usually very fun too and often free. Enjoy!


----------



## surfinsnow

MollyM1133 said:


> Besides downhill & XC in North Lake Tahoe, I also recommend dog sledding at Resort at Squaw Creek, snow shoeing in Sugar Pine State Park or Mt Rose Meadows and the hot springs in Sierraville. Bands at Crystal Bay Casino are usually very fun too and often free. Enjoy!


The friends we usually travel with to Tahoe always go on snowmobile trips up Northstar. I've never done it -- not really a big fan -- but they say it's awesome. Get as small a group as possible so you're not going deaf, breathing the exhaust fumes of the twenty machines in front of you! Like the others said, the skiing will be fun just because of the insane "new" places you'll discover, and the views alone will make the trip worthwhile. Even just a trip to the little waterfront park (south of Diamond Peak) is a cool diversion. The clarity of the lake is incredible, and even in winter it's nice to check out the shoreline and the rock formations.


----------



## cocolulu

KzooSpade31 said:


> Nice, I was hoping to hear this. I'm flying out in 8 days. While I am obviously a bit disappointed they won't have a fresh snowfall.. then at least it's not Michigan!!!


I was at Alpine Meadows yesterday and they had a bunch of signs near the lifts that said: "Pray for snow! 22 days without snow =("

I went to Homewood and a lot of the trails were iced over. It was horrible.

Alpine Meadows was nice though... I went the day after, and it always seems like Alpine Meadows has at least 2 inches of powdery stuff. I'm sure Sugar Bowl is nice too...


----------



## rboz82

*snow*



huenix said:


> Thanks for the stoke. We had discussed changing destinations but couldn't find anywhere else that everyone could agree on so we are sticking with Tahoe. Accuweather has threatened to make it snow on next Tuesday. That would be pretty sweet.
> 
> And really, falling out there prolly wont hurt more than catching an edge in NY.


The weather has been updated and looks like more sunny skies... I'm headed to tahoe on Feb 3rd and I'm stressing myself out hoping for some fresh snow...lol. Hope the snow gods take pity on us soon


----------



## DuncanShea

Just returned from boarding in Tahoe last week. If you are used to east coast (or worse, mid-west ;-) boarding, the conditions were great! Mid 40s all last week. Snow softened in the sun by 10. I heard locals grumbling and lift operators apologizing but I was happy enough.

Homewood blues were groomed and had decent conditions--none of the Homewood blacks were groomed mid-week and they were ice-glazed over. Views were hands down the best.

Squaw was fun for the experience and history but I would probably not go back.

Alpine Meadows was great (went twice). Saturday, the bowls had 30 mph winds blowing up the face and were icy. Sunday the same bowls were calm and soft. All the blue runs off of Roundhouse were great. Several groomed blacks. As suggested above, Sherwood at Alpine was awesome -- Ice Bar and "wet" powder conditions with fast lift.


----------



## huenix

DuncanShea said:


> Just returned from boarding in Tahoe last week. If you are used to east coast (or worse, mid-west ;-) boarding, the conditions were great! Mid 40s all last week. Snow softened in the sun by 10. I heard locals grumbling and lift operators apologizing but I was happy enough.
> 
> Homewood blues were groomed and had decent conditions--none of the Homewood blacks were groomed mid-week and they were ice-glazed over. Views were hands down the best.
> 
> Squaw was fun for the experience and history but I would probably not go back.
> 
> Alpine Meadows was great (went twice). Saturday, the bowls had 30 mph winds blowing up the face and were icy. Sunday the same bowls were calm and soft. All the blue runs off of Roundhouse were great. Several groomed blacks. As suggested above, Sherwood at Alpine was awesome -- Ice Bar and "wet" powder conditions with fast lift.


I'm way too lazy to multiquote, so...

Why wouldn't you go to Squaw? I think that's the one I am most excited about (Maybe because of "Hot Dog The Movie"... ) Definitely want to to go Alpine, and we are talking about a day of catboarding so I kinda need to figure out what to miss on my three day itinerary.


----------



## DuncanShea

huenix said:


> I'm way too lazy to multiquote, so...
> 
> Why wouldn't you go to Squaw? I think that's the one I am most excited about (Maybe because of "Hot Dog The Movie"... ) Definitely want to to go Alpine, and we are talking about a day of catboarding so I kinda need to figure out what to miss on my three day itinerary.



Squaw was a great resort. We were there on a Tuesday so the lines were manageable. I am a borderline black rider (need good snow or groomed to actually ride) but the blacks were mostly glazed over. If you do not go all the way down the mountain (down one or two choke point trails), runs on the main face are only about 600 vert. The Shirley Lake Express and Solitude on the side face had several fun runs. The main trails around Gold Coast were wide open with limited amounts of turns or variation in terrain. I heard Red Dog was fun but that was the slowest lift I have ever seen and I did not get the chance to get a run over there.

Squaw was definitely an experience I am glad I had. But looking back, no runs stand out so much as to draw me back. Homewood conjures great memories of bonanza, miners delight, and hidden vein (looking forward to blacks in better conditions), while Alpine reminds me of anything off Roundhouse (especially charity), alpine bowl, and especially sherwood. I should note that my wife preferred Squaw over Homewood for the openess of the runs but most preferred Alpine.

There are others in this thread that know a lot more about the area, but from my experience around Tahoe City, Alpine, Homewood, and Squaw are great choices. Next time back, I will hit Homewood, Alpine, and another of the many resorts in the area.


----------



## hellside

The best runs at Squaw are from KT-22 and Headwall. You need to ride those lifts for the best terrain.


----------



## DuncanShea

hellside said:


> The best runs at Squaw are from KT-22 and Headwall. You need to ride those lifts for the best terrain.


A better rider could have done those in the conditions of last week, but those runs/lifts were just too treacherous for me. Hard, glazed, and icy. Perhaps in great conditions I would consider going back for those runs.


----------



## extra0

only neg I can see about squaw is the price - lift tickets are the most exp in tahoe. 

As far as the mtn(s), it's not so much squaw's length of runs (though kt22 and headwall solve that), it's their terrain: If you're not taking advantage of at least some of their copious boulder drops and anomalies that litter practically every run, then squaw may be a waste of money in the long haul.


----------



## cocolulu

I mostly do intermediates, and although I like Squaw Valley, I think what can be offputting is if you have a bunch of people with different skill levels, it's hard to meet up.

The beginner's area, there's a tram you have to take that has great views, but the lines are long, and it just takes a horrendous amount of time. Squaw was a lot more fun when we just assumed that everybody was going to go off and do their own thing for the entire day.

My favorites, for intermediate stuff, are still Alpine Meadows and Sugar Bowl.


----------



## DuncanShea

I see Tahoe has a blizzard coming in Thursday night. I am flying in Friday night for weekend boarding before heading to Reno for Monday meetings.

Any advice on actually making it from Reno to Tahoe City on Friday night? I plan to watch the road conditions through Lake Tahoe Road Conditions . And I am sure I will have to get chains for the rental car.

Would it be better to get a shuttle from Reno to Tahoe City rather than risk the drive in a rental car?

Thanks in advance. Looking forward to second trip this season and plan to hit Homewood on Sat and Alpine on Sun.


----------



## killclimbz

You might consider Mt Rose as an alternate plan. If shit gets nasty enough you might not have an option to drive down to Tahoe City, regardless of what you are driving in. Then again, you might not be able to get to Mt Rose either, but I would imagine that would be a go.


----------



## crsv619

I'm flying in Friday morning. Would it be possible to get to Squaw or Northstar in stormy conditions? I really don't know what to expect.


----------



## DuncanShea

431 to Mt Rose is scary enough with all those switchbacks in good weather. It is already chains only right now (see link above). But your point re Mt Rose is well taken killclimbz.

I will hope for 80 to 267 or preferably 89 to Tahoe City. 431 to Mt Rose as a backup plan.

Worst of it hits Thursday night. But snow continues Friday and off and on through the weekend.


----------



## cocolulu

DuncanShea said:


> I see Tahoe has a blizzard coming in Thursday night. I am flying in Friday night for weekend boarding before heading to Reno for Monday meetings.
> 
> Any advice on actually making it from Reno to Tahoe City on Friday night? I plan to watch the road conditions through Lake Tahoe Road Conditions . And I am sure I will have to get chains for the rental car.
> 
> Would it be better to get a shuttle from Reno to Tahoe City rather than risk the drive in a rental car?
> 
> Thanks in advance. Looking forward to second trip this season and plan to hit Homewood on Sat and Alpine on Sun.


If it's really nasty, it's probably better to drive on 80 West past Truckee, and then take 89 South and swing around the other side of Tahoe City. It's a flat, relatively easy drive. Just be sure to check road conditions before you set out...

If it's really dumping, 431 past Mt. Rose is steep and windy, and I've seen cars with chains spin out and get stuck on the side.



> I'm flying in Friday morning. Would it be possible to get to Squaw or Northstar in stormy conditions? I really don't know what to expect.


I would guess that it should be easy to get to both from Reno. The drive from Reno to either Squaw or Northstar is easy and highway 80 is almost constantly cleared during storms. Of course it's always good to check road conditions before leaving...


----------



## Kauila

Check lift status where you're going, too. If it's storming, Squaw and Rose might have some of their lifts on wind hold. Northstar is the most protected mtn. when it's storming.


----------



## extra0

mt rose is the windiest resort I've ever been too...and that wasn't even during a storm (people call it mt. blows). It's a super fun little mtn (highest peak in tahoe), and their advanced chutes are tons of fun during powder dumps, but be sure to bring layers and something that can cover your face

squaw has a free shuttle that stops at most of the reno casino/hotels. Means you have to wake up earlier, and you should reserve a seat, but they will deal with chains and get you there in the worst of conditions...plus, you can sleep on the way back


----------



## Alt_Reality

Def get chains. The snow has just been ridiculous up there. Just got back from a week at Heavenly and it really lived up to its name. Hurt like hell to leave with all the good snow but had to get back to work. 

Anyway, I forgot how good it was from my last visit two years ago. Damn good lift system, great views, and the glades are endless and rideable by just about decent snowboarder - just go in and you'll see. Have fun!


----------



## surfinsnow

Alt_Reality said:


> Def get chains. The snow has just been ridiculous up there. Just got back from a week at Heavenly and it really lived up to its name. Hurt like hell to leave with all the good snow but had to get back to work.
> 
> Anyway, I forgot how good it was from my last visit two years ago. Damn good lift system, great views, and the glades are endless and rideable by just about decent snowboarder - just go in and you'll see. Have fun!


DON'T "DEF GET CHAINS" for your rental. Bad advice. I don't know of any rental car company that will allow you to put them on. Huge additional charges if they catch you, and if something happens, you've broken your rental agreement and you'll be SOL. If you're that concerned, get an upgrade to a 4x4 with CalTrans approved snow tires -- chains aren't required. All the rental agencies out there have them.


----------



## DuncanShea

surfinsnow said:


> DON'T "DEF GET CHAINS" for your rental. Bad advice. I don't know of any rental car company that will allow you to put them on. Huge additional charges if they catch you, and if something happens, you've broken your rental agreement and you'll be SOL. If you're that concerned, get an upgrade to a 4x4 with CalTrans approved snow tires -- chains aren't required. All the rental agencies out there have them.


Hertz out of the Reno airport allows use of chains on a rental but does not provide them. And like any damage, if something happens you are responsible. But according to the Hertz agent, use of chains does not break your agreement. Of course, read your agreement to be sure.


----------



## neednsnow

DuncanShea said:


> Hertz out of the Reno airport allows use of chains on a rental but does not provide them. And like any damage, if something happens you are responsible. But according to the Hertz agent, use of chains does not break your agreement. Of course, read your agreement to be sure.


That woulda been good to know in February when I had an FWD Hertz car. I had a shuttle and the shuttle phone operator douche told me the wrong spot to meet the Kwood Shuttle. I never got picked-up and had to drive to Kwood in Chain control. I wasn't about to not go up, so I shelled-out the cha-ching for the chains, screwed around putting them on, then didn't like the potential marks they would leave on the rental's hubs, plus the roads were 100% fine, so I took em off and risked it. I'm sure CalTrans would have smacked me with a hefty fine for that.


----------



## Alt_Reality

surfinsnow said:


> DON'T "DEF GET CHAINS" for your rental. Bad advice. I don't know of any rental car company that will allow you to put them on. Huge additional charges if they catch you, and if something happens, you've broken your rental agreement and you'll be SOL. If you're that concerned, get an upgrade to a 4x4 with CalTrans approved snow tires -- chains aren't required. All the rental agencies out there have them.


That is true though there are some car rental agencies that claim to offer it as optional equipment. Sucky thing is u get price gouged on 4x4's this time of year. Moral to the story? Take a shuttle.


----------



## extra0

went up sat, march 26. Snow was bombing down as low as 2500 ft level (pretty low considering tahoe resorts peak out at an average of about 9000+). Cal Trans was right there turning people away that didn't have chains (fortunately, I did). Hammered snow all day - awesome.


----------



## surfinsnow

extra0 said:


> went up sat, march 26. Snow was bombing down as low as 2500 ft level (pretty low considering tahoe resorts peak out at an average of about 9000+). Cal Trans was right there turning people away that didn't have chains (fortunately, I did). Hammered snow all day - awesome.


Dude, riding BELOW LAKE LEVEL! Awesome. I want some vid, because the BASE at Tahoe is about 6100 feet. How did you hit snow at 2500?


----------



## extra0

surfinsnow said:


> Dude, riding BELOW LAKE LEVEL! Awesome. I want some vid, because the BASE at Tahoe is about 6100 feet. How did you hit snow at 2500?


According to your profile, you live all the way over on the east coast and you're telling me it doesn't snow below lake level in the sierra nevada? FYI, it does. 

Anyway, I didn't say I rode at 2500 ft, that's just where the rain turned to snow.


----------



## surfinsnow

I didn't say it doesn't snow below lake level. Brush up on your comprehension skills, or writing. You said you went to Tahoe and it was snowing below 2,500 feet. If you meant that at two separate thoughts maybe you should have written it that way. I merely pointed out that Lake Tahoe is at 6,200 feet. Being from the East Coast has nothing to do with it...people do travel, you know. I know the place well.


----------



## extra0

surfinsnow said:


> I didn't say it doesn't snow below lake level. Brush up on your comprehension skills, or writing. You said you went to Tahoe and it was snowing below 2,500 feet. If you meant that at two separate thoughts maybe you should have written it that way. I merely pointed out that Lake Tahoe is at 6,200 feet. Being from the East Coast has nothing to do with it...people do travel, you know. I know the place well.


...my comprehension skills? I never wrote any of that. 

I wrote it started snowing "as low as" 2500 ft.

Not only can you not read, but you're a troll.


----------



## chrisrodac

Sierra-at-Tahoe is a good option for you to visit.You will get nice views over there.Skiing is also there for your choice.


----------



## surfinsnow

extra0 said:


> ...my comprehension skills? I never wrote any of that.
> 
> I wrote it started snowing "as low as" 2500 ft.
> 
> Not only can you not read, but you're a troll.


Bwhahaha! I'm a troll...waiting on this forum for months, posting in different forums, just waiting for YOU to come along. Yeah...that's me. The troll. :laugh:


----------



## sketcheroo

When I was heading out of Tahoe on Friday I couldn't believe how much snow there was below 6k feet. Also stopped in Placerville for some BBQ and they said the snow was crazy there.


----------



## neednsnow

Score:

Extra: 1
Surfin: 0


----------



## chrisrodac

sketcheroo said:


> When I was heading out of Tahoe on Friday I couldn't believe how much snow there was below 6k feet. Also stopped in Placerville for some BBQ and they said the snow was crazy there.


Its nice to see the views....have enjoy with Skiing...and all the Snow stuff...


----------



## deanobruce

Planning a trip to tahoe in dec/jan next year and this thread has been invaluable!


----------



## TheCity

anyways, how do you guys think the snow would be up on Tahoe around mid-end April? Looking to get in a few more days before the season ends(which I believe is usually mid May, correct me if IM wrong please). Another question, I want to get season passes for next season. Which resort is cheap, good blue runs, and have good benefits? i.e. I heard Northstar has Sierra and Heavenly. Also considering Homewood which was a nice place I went. great views, good runs, not crowded AND I believe its good for Alpine too. 

Any help would be GREATTTT


----------



## DuncanShea

TheCity said:


> anyways, how do you guys think the snow would be up on Tahoe around mid-end April? Looking to get in a few more days before the season ends(which I believe is usually mid May, correct me if IM wrong please). Another question, I want to get season passes for next season. Which resort is cheap, good blue runs, and have good benefits? i.e. I heard Northstar has Sierra and Heavenly. Also considering Homewood which was a nice place I went. great views, good runs, not crowded AND I believe its good for Alpine too.
> 
> Any help would be GREATTTT


When in Tahoe City last weekend, all the locals were buzzing about how great late season was going to be with all the extra base that just got laid down.


----------



## kctahoe

TheCity said:


> anyways, how do you guys think the snow would be up on Tahoe around mid-end April? Looking to get in a few more days before the season ends(which I believe is usually mid May, correct me if IM wrong please). Another question, I want to get season passes for next season. Which resort is cheap, good blue runs, and have good benefits? i.e. I heard Northstar has Sierra and Heavenly. Also considering Homewood which was a nice place I went. great views, good runs, not crowded AND I believe its good for Alpine too.
> 
> Any help would be GREATTTT


The northstar sierra and heavenly pass was on;y this season, next season you can buy a northstar heavenly pass, but sierra isnt included. I go to sierra myself but have heard great things about alpine and homewood.


----------



## cocolulu

> Looking to get in a few more days before the season ends(which I believe is usually mid May, correct me if IM wrong please).


A handful of resorts said they will be open until mid May! Alpine Meadows is saying May 15th, they will at least have weekends open. I think Kirkwood was saying May 8th or something.



> Which resort is cheap, good blue runs, and have good benefits? i.e. I heard Northstar has Sierra and Heavenly. Also considering Homewood which was a nice place I went. great views, good runs, not crowded AND I believe its good for Alpine too.


I actually made a thread about this: Tahoe Season Pass Deals

Maybe a mod should move it to "locations"?

I like Alpine for its variety of runs and its convenience. Northstar seems like mostly a place if you like park stuff.


----------



## mesa50w

just got up here yesterday. looks like rain but hopefully snow up top


----------



## mesa50w

day 1 Alpine (yesterday)
day 2 Homewood
day 3 kirkwood/ sugar bowl ?? havent made up my mind yet on these 2 
day 4 squaw


----------



## TheCity

^ Lemme know how things are up there. Going on August 16th!! Hoping for a storm before that day  or atleast a bit.


----------



## fayewolf

TheCity said:


> ^ Lemme know how things are up there. Going on August 16th!! Hoping for a storm before that day  or atleast a bit.



August 16th??? I hope you're joking!?


----------



## TheCity

fayewolf said:


> August 16th??? I hope you're joking!?


lolol, OOPS, April 16th.


----------



## mesa50w

TheCity said:


> lolol, OOPS, April 16th.


it was great for the time a year, bluebird eeryday, slush but fun! I got home weds night and they go 10" yesterday...figues lol. Squaw was the shiznit!!!


----------



## leecm

I'm going to be in Tahoe near Heavenly from April 11th-17th. I'll be on the slopes 12-15. They got 14" in the last 48 hours. Hopefully it doesn't get too warm between now and the 12th. First time for me boarding out west (this is my first season), I'm pretty excited!


----------



## surfinsnow

mesa50w said:


> day 1 Alpine (yesterday)
> day 2 Homewood
> day 3 kirkwood/ sugar bowl ?? havent made up my mind yet on these 2
> day 4 squaw


Great selection, except it should be 5 -- because, while Sugarbowl is lots of fun, complete with chutes and cliff drops, it can't begin to compare to Kirkwood. I love both, but given the choice there is no choice. Kirkwood!


----------



## adamsandler

Last year we had a trip panned for end of August - and were planning on doing 4-5 days of short Tahoe rentals at various beaches around the lake. My research has found quite a few places from South Lake Tahoe around the lake and beautiful places as well as resorts.


----------



## Seppuccu

Nice necro.


----------



## peek

To continue to walk of the the necro...

I made a pretty nifty little web app to help with this exact question 

It's still very early right now and only has content from my friends, but it allows you to annotate a Google maps version of the resorts in Tahoe to create mountain / lift guides for others trying to decide where to visit and what to do there. Maybe something like Yelp for individual runs & lifts...

I think you guys might dig it and would love any feedback! It's at - *shred.ninja* - pretty sweet domain, right?


----------



## Funks

How come nobody ever mentions Bear Valley? 

I live in the Bay Area but I still have a long list that I haven't gotten to. Most of my time was spent in Northstar and I basically avoid the Vail Resorts nowadays (Kirkwood, Northstar) as the prices have gone sky high, parking sucks, and there's too many people.

I like the homely mountains more, Mt. Rose was great, Bear Valley was great, Homewood was great. I do have a Sierra season pass and it's a great mountain but too many people go, hence I prefer the others..

[GONE TO]
[X] KirkWood - Meh, Vail
[X] Mt. Rose - Loved it
[X] Boreal - Meh, crowded
[X] Northstar - Meh, Vail
[X] Sierra At Tahoe - Loved it, but crowded
[X] Bear Valley - Loved it
[X] Homewood - Loved it

[TODO]
[ ] Donner Ski Ranch
[ ] Squaw Valley
[ ] Diamond Peak
[ ] Sugar Bowl
[ ] Heavenly
[ ] Tahoe Donner
[ ] Soda Springs
[ ] Dodge Ridge


----------



## surfinsnow

*Wha wha WHAT?*



Funks said:


> How come nobody ever mentions Bear Valley?
> 
> I live in the Bay Area but I still have a long list that I haven't gotten to. Most of my time was spent in Northstar and I basically avoid the Vail Resorts nowadays (Kirkwood, Northstar) as the prices have gone sky high, parking sucks, and there's too many people.
> 
> I like the homely mountains more, Mt. Rose was great, Bear Valley was great, Homewood was great. I do have a Sierra season pass and it's a great mountain but too many people go, hence I prefer the others..
> 
> [GONE TO]
> [X] KirkWood - Meh, Vail
> [X] Mt. Rose - Loved it
> [X] Boreal - Meh, crowded
> [X] Northstar - Meh, Vail
> [X] Sierra At Tahoe - Loved it, but crowded
> [X] Bear Valley - Loved it
> [X] Homewood - Loved it
> 
> [TODO]
> [ ] Donner Ski Ranch
> [ ] Squaw Valley
> [ ] Diamond Peak
> [ ] Sugar Bowl
> [ ] Heavenly
> [ ] Tahoe Donner
> [ ] Soda Springs
> [ ] Dodge Ridge


Bizarre list! 

As soon as I read "Kirkwood, Meh" I knew you were a kook. You've never been to Squaw, you don't even list Alpine Meadows.

The only things you got right are Mt. Rose and Homewood, which I have to assume you stumbled upon accidentally while driving around figuring out how to fit 'hence' into a sentence on a snowboard forum.


----------



## Funks

surfinsnow said:


> Bizarre list!
> 
> As soon as I read "Kirkwood, Meh" I knew you were a kook. You've never been to Squaw, you don't even list Alpine Meadows.
> 
> The only things you got right are Mt. Rose and Homewood, which I have to assume you stumbled upon accidentally while driving around figuring out how to fit 'hence' into a sentence on a snowboard forum.


Why is it a bizzare list? Do you work for a Vail resort? Or maybe I wasn't clear enough above with my comment of 

"Kirkwood - Meh, *Vail*"

I like to Snowboard with my son (16 years old), along with my nieces and nephews. So that means I have a *REAL* job, and usually limited to going on weekend Tahoe trips.

*Here's what routinely happens on a VAIL resort per my experience in the Tahoe area*

1) Traffic backed up for miles, all the way to the freeway (and this is even showing up before 8:30 AM)

2) Once you waste an hour or two trying to get parking (from full parking lots), you'll waste even more time riding full shuttles. Made it to the ticket booth before 11? you'll find out the lift tickets are 140$ for an Adult, 120$ for a Teen, and 80$ for a pre-teen.

3) What's even worst than the lift tickets prices? Try getting lunch and you'll find out out the food / beverage prices make Movie Theater concession pricing look good.

4) Waste even more time waiting 20-30 minutes to get on the lift as there's a massive horde of people. And "Vail" gives you another jab in the face as you see some people bypass the lines as they have priority access (albeit, they've paid extra for the privilege - aka Platinum Access).

The resorts with no X's are the ones I haven't been to (hence, the *TODO* header), I'll be visiting both Alpine Meadows and Squaw Valley this season (as the Sierra season passes gives us access to them). I hope to try all the resorts in the Tahoe area (except *Heavenly* as that's also a Vail resort, and I'm sure it's going to be a big waste of time there too) 

I still prefer Bear Valley, Sierra, Homewood, and Mt. Rose - especially if the whole point is make sure one gets snowboarding mileage in a mountain. *Vail resorts == waste of time* (specially on weekends).


----------



## ctoma

Good thread, hence:


----------



## surfinsnow

_*1) Traffic backed up for miles, all the way to the freeway (and this is even showing up before 8:30 AM)*_

I've never driven in from the city on a Saturday morning, but that sounds like Tahoe on any given Friday evening; all of the tourists and San Francisco people coming in. They start placing traffic cones on the highways Friday morning. It's the same here in Vermont if you're dumb enough to drive in with the rest of the herd. How is that Vail's fault? Anyone serious knows you don't arrive at the mountain 8:30 am. You were in exactly the group of people you deserved to be in.

_*2) Once you waste an hour or two trying to get parking (from full parking lots), you'll waste even more time riding full shuttles. Made it to the ticket booth before 11? you'll find out the lift tickets are 140$ for an Adult, 120$ for a Teen, and 80$ for a pre-teen.*_

Don't arrive at 8:30 am. Buy your tickets online the night before, or get a Snow Bomb card and print out your passes at a wifi cafe before you arrive. Save time, money and aggravation.

_*3) What's even worst than the lift tickets prices? Try getting lunch and you'll find out out the food / beverage prices make Movie Theater concession pricing look good.*_

Only a tourist pays $15 for a cheeseburger. How difficult is it to pack a small cooler with a couple of sandwiches, some yogurt and fruit, a few bottles of water (let me guess, you're also upset that you had to pay $7 for water, when there are water fountains everywhere, as required by law), a bag of chips. BAM...saved you the price of a lift ticket right there.

_*4) Waste even more time waiting 20-30 minutes to get on the lift as there's a massive horde of people. And "Vail" gives you another jab in the face as you see some people bypass the lines as they have priority access (albeit, they've paid extra for the privilege - aka Platinum Access).*_

That's why you do research. For instance, leave Timber Creek and go over to the other side of terrible horrible Kirkwood (take the 1 to 2 to 3 to 4) and experience a whole other mountain. It's beautiful. Better yet, stay over at Timber Creek and don't ruin it for the rest of us.

_*The resorts with no X's are the ones I haven't been to (hence, the TODO header), I'll be visiting both Alpine Meadows and Squaw Valley this season (as the Sierra season passes gives us access to them). I hope to try all the resorts in the Tahoe area (except Heavenly as that's also a Vail resort, and I'm sure it's going to be a big waste of time there too)*_

Avoiding Heavenly is kind of comical, because you honestly sound like you're EXACTLY their demographic. It's actually a beautiful mountain, with incredible views and scenery, and you get to ride in two states. It's not the best for boarders, but I advise any new Tahoe visitor to do Heavenly at least once. Like going to Disney World or Vegas...everyone should experience it at least once just to see how bizarre life can be. Park in the California lot, don't do the tourist gondola from downtown, and you're a short walk to the lift. Oops, giving away secrets to kooks again. 

_*I still prefer Bear Valley, Sierra, Homewood, and Mt. Rose - especially if the whole point is make sure one gets snowboarding mileage in a mountain. Vail resorts == waste of time (specially on weekends).*_

I'm surprised you liked Homewood and Mt. Rose, my two favorites in Tahoe (after Kirkwood) but probably for different reasons than you have. I take you for a Diamond Peak kind of guy. I still don't see why you hate Vail...they didn't create any of the mountains on your shit list, they just raised the rates. No serious rider pays full price for a lift ticket...that's YOUR problem. Vail loves people like you. Weekend warriors who pay full price and buy $15 cheeseburgers. And the fact that you haven't even been to Alpine or Squaw...meh.



Take it all in the good spirit it was given. You're a kook, that's okay. We need kooks to keep things fun. Stop paying full price for lift tickets, show up early, bring your own food, learn the mountains, then get back to us with your complaints. We've all been there.


----------



## Funks

surfinsnow - Thanks for your opinion as it relates to the the Vail resorts (it's gotten worse the past two years due to better snow conditions attracting more people in the weekend) - I'm definitely in a different demographic than you (not a "serious" rider) as we stick mostly to groomers (got kids) and don't make full use of the mountain - quite happy just cruising down the mountain.

Either way, we'll be enjoying Mt. Rose this weekend, getting some fresh snow Thursday and Friday - perfect for Saturday.


----------



## surfinsnow

Funks said:


> Why is it a bizzare list? Do you work for a Vail resort? Or maybe I wasn't clear enough above with my comment of
> 
> "Kirkwood - Meh, *Vail*"
> 
> I like to Snowboard with my son (16 years old), along with my nieces and nephews. So that means I have a *REAL* job, and usually limited to going on weekend Tahoe trips.
> 
> *Here's what routinely happens on a VAIL resort per my experience in the Tahoe area*
> 
> 1) Traffic backed up for miles, all the way to the freeway (and this is even showing up before 8:30 AM)
> 
> 2) Once you waste an hour or two trying to get parking (from full parking lots), you'll waste even more time riding full shuttles. Made it to the ticket booth before 11? you'll find out the lift tickets are 140$ for an Adult, 120$ for a Teen, and 80$ for a pre-teen.
> 
> 3) What's even worst than the lift tickets prices? Try getting lunch and you'll find out out the food / beverage prices make Movie Theater concession pricing look good.
> 
> 4) Waste even more time waiting 20-30 minutes to get on the lift as there's a massive horde of people. And "Vail" gives you another jab in the face as you see some people bypass the lines as they have priority access (albeit, they've paid extra for the privilege - aka Platinum Access).
> 
> The resorts with no X's are the ones I haven't been to (hence, the *TODO* header), I'll be visiting both Alpine Meadows and Squaw Valley this season (as the Sierra season passes gives us access to them). I hope to try all the resorts in the Tahoe area (except *Heavenly* as that's also a Vail resort, and I'm sure it's going to be a big waste of time there too)
> 
> I still prefer Bear Valley, Sierra, Homewood, and Mt. Rose - especially if the whole point is make sure one gets snowboarding mileage in a mountain. *Vail resorts == waste of time* (specially on weekends).





Funks said:


> surfinsnow - Thanks for your opinion as it relates to the the Vail resorts (it's gotten worse the past two years due to better snow conditions attracting more people in the weekend) - I'm definitely in a different demographic than you (not a "serious" rider) as we stick mostly to groomers (got kids) and don't make full use of the mountain - quite happy just cruising down the mountain.
> 
> Either way, we'll be enjoying Mt. Rose this weekend, getting some fresh snow Thursday and Friday - perfect for Saturday.


ENJOY! Mt. Rose is one of the most under-rated mountains at Tahoe...maybe it's too far away from the lake. But it's got everything. Great views, long cruisers, stupid steeps, challenging diamonds -- and 2-for-1 Wednesdays. Really, you pegged it with Homewood and Mt. Rose. The best places in Tahoe. Everyone else has to put a notch in their belt with Squaw and Kirkwood. Which are great, but I really like Homewood and Mt. Rose.

I hope you and the kids have a great time! Our 5th birthday present to our granddaughter is a ski trip, coming up in a couple of weeks. She keeps asking why we go boarding and she can't come with us. She loves the snow, so we're going to make a new convert. 

Peace. I hope you didn't take anything I posted personally. It's all fun until somebody pokes their eye out.


----------



## Seoran

this is interesting!


----------

